# استحاله تحريف الانجيل ( بحث جميل ) asmicheal



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

*استحاله تحريف الانجيل ( بحث جميل )  asmicheal​​*
​




​
*
استحاله تحريف الانجيل ( بحث جميل ) asmicheal
​*هل يمكن تحريف الانجيل ?
هل الانجيل الذى نتدارسه جميعا بعد  اكثر من الفى  سنه من ميلاد السيد المسيح 
هو نفس الانجيل المكتوب بوحى الله ?

اقولها بكل ثقه استحاله تحريف الانجيل 
تعالوا تابعوا معى  لو احببتم  
asmicheal 


لينك مباشر 


=


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

إن لدينا عشرات الأدلة على صحة كتابنا المقدس وعدم تحريفه.  ولكن نكتفي بالقليل منها:

الدليل  الأول: الذين قاموا بكتابة الكتاب المقدس أكثر من ثلاثين نبياً وحوراياً،  وكلهم مجمعون على حقائق الإيمان المسيحي.  ومن أولوياتها حاجة العالم إلى  الخلاص، و ألوهية السيد المسيح، وجوهر الله الواحد الثالوث، وحقيقة صلب  المسيح وقيامته.  وذلك بالرغم من تنوّع ثقافاتهم وإختلاف عصورهم وطول مدة  الزمن الذي كتبوا فيه وهو أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة سنة بدءاً من موسى النبي  كاتب التوراة إلى القديس يوحنا الرسول كاتب سفر الرؤيا.

ولو أن  الكتاب المقدس كتبه شخص واحد لأمكن الشك فيه حسب القاعدة "شاهد واحد لا  يشهد" (عدد 30:35).  لذلك فإن تعدد كَتَبة الكتاب المقدس هو تعدد للشهود  ومن ثم إعلان لصحته.




الدليل الثاني: إن رسالة الله إلى  العالم في كتابه المقدس كانت على أيدي الأنبياء والرسل.  وكان لابد أن  يُظهِر الله قوته فيهم لكي يقبل العالم رسالتهم ويتحقق أنهم من الله.  وقوة  الله لا تظهر في الكلام مثلما تظهر في العمل..  والكتاب المقدس ليس  مملوءاً بالنبوات ولكنه مصبوغ بها.  فما كانت وظيفة العهد القديم سوى  التمهيد بالنبوات للعهد الجديد.  وما العهد الجديد سوى تحقيق كامل لجميع  نبوءات العهد القديم..  ولو خلا الكتاب من النبوات لإنتفت النبوة من  كاتبيه!  إذاً إمتلاءه بالمعجزات والنبوات يشير إلى سماويته وأنه من الله،  ومن ثم يؤكد صدقه وصحته.



الدليل الثالث: لا يوجد اختلاف بين  جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة في العالم، بل هي كتاب واحد.  كذلك النسخ  الموجودة من القرون الأولى للمسيحية لا تختلف عن النسخ الموجودة لدينا  الآن بعد مرور أكثر من ألفيّ عام.  وإن كان الكتاب المقدس الموجود معنا يضم  العهد القديم الذي يحوي الديانة اليهودية.  وهو نفسه صورة طبق الأصل من  النسخة الموجودة مع اليهود الذين سبقت ديانتهم الديانة المسيحية بآلاف  السنين.  وإن كان الكتاب المقدس متوافق مع تفاسير آباء القرون الأولى  بالمسيحية، فمن أين حدث تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟! ومتى حدث؟ وكيف حدث؟ وإن كان  قد حدث، فأين الكتاب المقدس الذي لم يُحَرَّف، وهل لم تبق منه نسخة واحدة  تشهد بقول القائلين بالتحريف!  وإن لم توجد النسخة غير المُحَرَّفة فكلام  هؤلاء يحتاج إلى دليل على صدق قولهم.  وإن عجزوا إن إتيان الدليل تصبح تهمة  التحريف باطلة، وخرافة لا دليل عليها.  ثم ما هو قول هؤلاء إزاء ما يعثر  عليه الباحثون والمنقبون يوماً بعد آخر من نسخ مخطوطة لأسفار الكتاب المقدس  في الحفريات التي تقوم بها بعثات الكشف عن الآثار.  وتحقيقها يثبت أنها من  القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومطابقة لما بين أيدينا اليوم مما يشير إلى أن  الكتاب المقدس هو هو بعينه لم يتغير ولم يُحَرَّف.  مصدر المقال: موقع  الأنبا تكلا.



الدليل الرابع: إن اليهودية و المسيحية و  الإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله.  فإن إدعى أحد أنه محرف  فإنه يتهم الله بعجزه عن حفظ كتابه الذي أوحى به إذ تركه في أيدي بشر لكي  يعبثوا به ويغيروا حقائقه.  وإن صحّ هذا الإتهام فإنه يؤكد عجز الله -حاشا-  عن حفظه أي كتاب آخر يوحي به للناس.  ومن ثم يصير العالم كله "ضلال في  ضلال".  وصاحب هذا الإتهام بصبح من أول المُضَلَّلين.  وإن كان حاشا لله أن  يضلل العالم فكتابه المقدس سليم تماماً من كل تحريف.




الدليل  الخامس: إن كتابنا المقدس يحمل سلامته في ذاته.  وذلك من صدق أقواله وتحقق  مواعيده وعظمة تأثيره في تغيير النفس البشرية والسمو بها في مدارج الروح  وإنارتها بالحكمة الإلهية وإشباعها بالمعارف الربانية والأسرار السمائية  وإسعادها بتذوق الثمار الحلوة للسلوك بوصاياه والخضوع لأحكامه.  وهذا دليل  عملي حي، نحيا به بل هو يحيا فينا لأنه يجعلنا على قمة العالم في الحكمة  والفضيلة والروحانية..



المصدر http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...okaddas/004-Distortion-of-the-Holy-Bible.html




يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 فبراير 2012)

*نضف الى ذلك ...*
*الدليل العقلى ...ماذا يقول الكتاب والكاتب ؟*
*الى ماذا يرشدنا تحديداً ؟*
*هل يوجهنا الى سفك الدماء والكراهية والبغضاء ونبذ الآخر واحتقاره ؟*
*هل يشعرنا بأحتقار ذواتنا أم يسمو بها ؟ *
*هل ينتشلنا من شهواتنا أم يؤكد عليها ؟*
*لماذا يُحرف ولمصلحة من ؟؟*
*القائم على تحريف أى نص فى العالم لابد وأن يكون له مرامى وأهداف يسعى الى تحقيقها (!!)*
*فما هو هدف أو أهداف مُحرفى الكتاب على مر العصور ؟*
*وكيف وعلام يتفقون ؟ ..وأين يتلاقون ؟!!*
*من المؤكد أنها ستكون أهدافاًَ دنيوية تسعى الى التربح من وراء التحريف وإلا ..*
*فليقل لنا أى عاقل ( بغض الطرف أن الله سمح بذلك ) *
*ما هو التربح الدنيوى المقصود من التحريف ؟*
*شريطة أن يكون هذا التربح هو رغبة متفق عليها سلفاً لكل من قام ووافق واتفق على التحريف (!!)*
*وهذا من المستحيل عقلاً ومنطقاً أن تتلاقى رغبات البشر على مر العصور على رأى واحد ومصلحة واحدة ...*
*وأنا عن نفسى وكمسلم سابق ..لم أبحث عن أية أدلة تنفى تحريف الكتاب المقدس ..*
*لأننى أكتفيت بما جاء فى مضامينه ونسقه وطريقة توجيه الخطاب ..*
*كيف مسنى وكيف حولنى هذا ما بحثت عنه وتأكدت من صحته *
*دون الحاجة الى أدلة ...*
*اذا غيرك المضمون تعرف أنك (( أنت)) الدليل الوحيد على صحة صاحبه ...*
*وأشكرك قطعاً على أدلتك الموثقة ...متابع معك ...*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع رائع....*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

نحن نؤمن بالله، ونؤمن بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله المكتوبة،  وأنه روح وحياة يقودنا في رحلتنا في هذا العالم، يرشد ويعلم، يبكت ويعزي،  يشرح ويفسر من أجل أن تستنير حياتنا بكلماته وشخصياته ومواقفه وتعاليمه.

نعم؛  إن من قرأ الكتاب المقدس وتأثر به يكن له في قلبه مكانة عظيمة ويشعر  بأهميته القصوى للحياة. ولا أظن أنه يستطيع أن يحيا حياة حقيقية بدون هذا  الكتاب العظيم.

ولذلك، وبنفس الطريقة التي حاول بها الشيطان أن يسقط  حواء: "أحقاً قال الله" (تك 3: 1)، يحاول اليوم أن يهاجم أبناء الله بنفس  الحيلة:"هل الكتاب المقدس هو حقاً كلمة الله؟" فهو يعلم أن الكتاب المقدس  هو القادر بقوته وسلطانه أن يقوض مملكة الشر ويقضي على سلطان إبليس. ولذا  فقد حاول عبر العصور أن يستخدم كل أسلحته لينال من هذا الكتاب ولكن دون  جدوى فقد ثبت وانتشر واثر في العالم ونفوس البشر بطريقة لم يسبق لها مثيل.

ولكثرة  ما تعرض له الكتاب المقدس من هجوم أصبح الكتاب الوحيد الذي لا يخشى شيئاً  فقد انتصر على كل ضروب النقض والتشكيك حتى أنه لم يبقى للمعارضين أن يقولوا  شيئا جديداً، ولذا افخر يا عزيزي الشاب فكتابك قد انتصر على كل عدو حاول  أن ينال منه ولا يوجد سؤال أو تشكيك إلا وإجاباته حاضرة تماماً. إننا اليوم  نشكر الله من أجل أنه يحول كل شر إلى خير، فقد أظهرت حملات الهجوم الشرسة  الشريرة قوة هذا الكتاب العظيم بدلاً من أن تنال منه.

ولكن، ورغم كل  ذلك ما زال هناك من يسال هل من الممكن أن يصيب هذا الكتاب أي تحريف أو  تغيير أو تعديل أو أن يكون قد أصابه التحريف في فترات سابقة؟ وما هي  الشهادات العلمية والتاريخية والنبوية التي تؤكد على صدقه؟

وسوف  نتناول في هذه الكلمات شهادات قليلة من كثير، تؤكد استحالة أن يصيب الكتاب  أي تحريف، منها شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة، وشهادة العلم، والتاريخ والنبوات.

1. شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة:

يقول  روبرتس في كتابه عن نقد العهد الجديد (عن كتاب ثقتي في الكتاب المقدس):"  إنه يوجد نحو عشرة آلاف مخطوطة للفولجاتا اليونانية، وعلى الأقل ألف مخطوطة  من الترجمات القديمة ونحو 5300 مخطوطة يونانية للعهد القديم بكامله، كما  يوجد لدينا 24 ألف مخطوطة لأجزاء من العهد الجديد، كما أننا نقدر أن نجمع  أجزاء كثيرة من العهد الجديد من اقتباسات الكتاب المسيحيين الأولين"

ويعود  الكثير من هذه المخطوطات للعهد الجديد إلى القرون الأولى للمسيحية - ويمكن  أن نفرد لدراسة المخطوطات دراسة مستقلة - وجميعها تؤكد على صدق الكتاب  الذي بين أيدينا.



2. صحيح علميا: 

تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن بعض الحقائق العلمية والتي لم يستطع العلم اكتشافها إلا بعد قرون طويلة مثل:

الأرض كروية    إشعياء 40:  22

دورة الماء في الطبيعة   أيوب 36: 27، 28  ، جامعة 1: 6، 7  و 11: 3، عاموس 9: 6

الأرض مثبتة في مكانها بقوة غير مرئية (قوة الجاذبية الأرضية)  أيوب 26: 7

الدم البشري واحد بين كافة الأمم والشعوب  أعمال 17: 26

ضرورة عزل المرضى بأمراض معدية لاويين 13: 46

ضرورة التخلص من فضلات الإنسان    التثنية 23: 12، 13



كيف تفسر أن الكتاب المقدس تحدث عن حقائق علمية قبل أن يكتشفها العلماء بمئات السنين؟ 

هل  تستطيع أن تجد أي آيات كتابية تتعارض مع العلم الحديث؟ (لقد حاول أعداء  الكتاب أن يجدوا ما يناقض العلم في الكتاب وقالوا كيف يقول الكتاب أن الأرض  كروية بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – مسطحة وممدودة،  ومضت الأيام وصعد الإنسان إلى الفضاء وقام بتصوير الأرض فوجدها كما قال  الكتاب نماماً، ومرة أخرى قالوا كيف تثبت الأرض على لا شئ فهي مثبتة على  قرني ثور ضخم أو مثبتة عن طريق الجبال – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – ومضت القرون  وتم اكتشاف قانون الجاذبية ورأينا بعيوننا ما قاله الكتاب أن الأرض معلقة  في السماء على لا شئ بواسطة قوانين الجاذبية.  ونستطيع أن نذكر الكثير من  الأمثلة المشابهة)..  وقمنا بعمل قسم كبير حول الإعجاز العلمي للكتاب  المقدس هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت.



3. صحيح تاريخياً: 

هل  أكد علم الحفريات على صحة أحداث الكتاب المقدس؟ نعم فقد أثبتت الحفريات  صدق الكتاب الكامل، وقد وجد علماء الحفريات الكثير من حفريات بعض الشعوب  القديمة مثل الحثيين والتي لم تكن معروفة قبلاً إلا من خلال الكتاب المقدس،  ووجدوا فلك نوح بنفس أبعاده فوق جبل أراراط، ووجدوا لوح موآب وقصته  الشهيرة، والكثير غيرها وقد قال في هذا عالم الاثار نلسون جلويك (ونقله  روبرتس في كتابه): "لم يحدث اكتشاف اثري واحد ناقض ما جاء في الكتاب  المقدس. إن التاريخ الكتابي صحيح تماماً بدرجة مذهلة، كما تشهد بذلك  الحفريات والآثار".

كما أننا نجد أن جميع الشخصيات، والأماكن،  والشعوب، والأسماء، والأحداث التاريخية التي ذكرها الكتاب هي صحيحة تماماً  ومثبته تاريخياً، وقد تحدثت الشعوب القديمة عن الكثير من حوادث الكتاب  المقدس مثل الخليقة والطوفان وبرج بابل، فعلى أي شئ يؤكد هذا؟

ومن  المستحيل أن يدعي شخصاً تحريف الإنجيل ويقدم دليلاً على ذلك فلا يستطيع أي  مدعي أن يجيب على هذه الأسئلة: متى حرف الإنجيل؟ من حرف الإنجيل؟ أين حرف  الإنجيل؟ لماذا حرف الإنجيل؟ لو حرفت كلمة الله، لماذا لم يمنع الله هذا  التحريف؟

فالسؤال الأول مستحيل الإجابة إليه لأنه توجد لدينا  مخطوطات قديمة جداً للكتاب المقدس والآلاف من اقتباسات الآباء منه كما تشهد  الكتابات القديمة له. والسؤال الثاني مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لا توجد  مصلحة لأحد في هذا التحريف، ولو حرفه اليهود لكانوا قد استبعدوا الآيات  التي تسئ إليهم وتذكر أعمالهم الشريرة في حق الله و الأنبياء ولحذفوا أخطاء  الأنبياء. ولو حرفه المسيحيون لحذفوا الإهانات التي وجهت للسيد المسيح،  ولاستغل اليهود هذه الفرصة وشهدوا عليهم لأنهم كانوا موجودين في هذه  الفترة. والسؤال الثالث مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لم تمض سوى سنوات قليلة  من البشارة بالإنجيل وكان الإنجيل قد انتشر في أغلب مناطق العالم القديم  ومن المستحيل أن تجمع كل هذه المخطوطات من أنحاء العالم لتحريفها. ومن  المستحيل الإجابة على السؤال الرابع لأنه لا يوجد سبب واحد يدعو المسيحيين  أو اليهود لتحريف الكتاب المقدس الذي سفكوا دمائهم من أجل الحفاظ على  الإيمان الموجود به.

وتأتي الحقيقة الأخيرة أن كلمة الله لا تحرف  لأن الله هو الذي يحفظها عبر الزمان وحاشا لله العظيم القدرة أن يترك كلمته  للتحريف. فكل شخص يدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس إنما يفتري في المقام الأول  على الله له كل المجد والقدرة والعزة.

لقد دافع الفخر الرازي  (543-606ه)، أحد مشاهير أئمة الإسلام عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وسلامة نصّه،  فقال 327: "كيف يمكن التحريف في الكتاب الذي بلغت آحاد حروفه وكلماته مبلغ  التواتر المشهورة في الشرق والغرب؟ وكيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع  شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس..؟ إن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى تغيير  اللفظ، فكل عاقل يرى أن تغيير الكتاب المقدس كان متعذّراً لأنه كان  متداولاً بين أناس كثيرين مختلفي الملل والنحل. فكان في أيدي اليهود الذين  كانوا متشتتين في أنحاء الدنيا، بل كان منتشرا بين المسيحيين في أقاصي  الأرض..".

عزيزي، وقد تأكدت الآن من استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس، وتعرفت على قوته وسلطانه فهل تبدأ في قراءته ودراسته بانتظام؟

St-Takla.org Divider

# مقال آخر:

أولاً: شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس:



1-  الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته: فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة  1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت  مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة  وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله  القدوس. 

2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر: فهو الكتاب  الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع  الأنبا تكلا)  بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.

3- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد: فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.

4-  الكتاب المقدس فريد فى شموله وكماله: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى كتب فى جميع  الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة الهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون  والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهى خلاص  الإنسان.

5- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى انتشاره وتوزيعه: إذ يفوق توزيعه  أى كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى عام 1998م  20.751.515 نسخة كاملة فى 2212 لغة ولهجة.

6- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى  صموده وبقائه: لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من إضطهادات وحروب  ولكنه بقى صامداً شامخاً على مر العصور.

7- الكتاب المقدس فى قوته  وتأثيره: فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد فى أى كتاب آخر... إن  الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.



ثانياً: شهادة المراجع الأصلية (راجع سؤال: كيف وصل الينا الكتاب المقدس؟ في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت) 

    هذه النسخ الأصلية والترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتى بدأت منذ  زمن مبكر جداً قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم.  ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهى تتفق  جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيدينا.



ثالثاً: شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين والكتب الكنسية

1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين:

     اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى  عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد  للآتى:

·    أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى.

·    أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية.

·    أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب.

·     أنها كثيرة جداً إذ يبلغ عدد الإقتباسات التى اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع  نيقية حوالى 32000 إقتباساً، فإذا أضفنا إليهم إقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية  وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف إقتباساً ولأمكن منها إستعادة العهد  الجديد أكثر من مرة فى أكثر من لغة.

2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية:

عرفت  الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة  محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تماما  للنصوص الكتابية التى بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أى نص  عندنا.


رابعاً: شهادة العلم الحديث

     عزيزى زائر موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت: نريد أولاً أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية:

        ·    الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادى.

        ·    الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته.

        ·    الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً.

وإليك بعضاً مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس:

        ·    الكون ليس أزلياً (تك 1:1).

        ·    كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1).

        ·    إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10).

        ·    ظهور الأعشاب أولاً ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1).

        ·    ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1).

        ·    خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2).

        ·    إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40).

        ·    إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26).

        ·    إشارة إلى دورة المياه فى الطبيعة (جا 7:1).

        ·    إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15).

        ·    إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر فى الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12).



خامساً: شهادة التاريخ والآثار  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

     شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات:

1- العهد القديم:

·    إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2).

·    يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7).

·     عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار  اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما  جاء فى (تك 6).

·    إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1).

·     إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة،  وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14).

·     إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض  كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة  أحرقت بالنار (يش 6).

·    وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل  حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات  مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس.

2- العهد الجديد:

·     تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس و إكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح  والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل  هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة.

·    شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح.

·    شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار.

·    شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية.

·    شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى.

·    شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح.

·    تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما.

·     صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير  الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى (اضغط على الرابط السابق لتقرأ نصه هنا في  موقع أنبا تكلاهيمانوت).

St-Takla.org Divider

سادساً: شهادة إتمام النبوات

1 نبوات العهد القديم:

·    نبوات عن السيد المسيح: هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.

·    نبوات عن شعوب وملوك:

*   نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27).

*   نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن ال 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16).

*   نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً.

*   نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.

*   نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها.

*   نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة.

*   نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين.

*   نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.

*   نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة.

2 نبوات العهد الجديد:

·     تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)،  وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق  ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً.

·    وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.

·    وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44).

·    وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك.

·    وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً.

St-Takla.org Divider

سابعاً: شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد:

     وحدة العهد القديم و العهد الجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة  وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف  أيضاً العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد  الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف  أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف  ومكانه؟

2 دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته:

·    كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث.

·    كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة.

·    ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة.

·    كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً.

·    لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه.

·    استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به.

St-Takla.org Divider

# أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟

·     هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ -  ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف  الكتاب المقدس؟

·    هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها:

    *   من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

    *   متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

    *   أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

    *   لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟

    *   أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟

عزيزى  القارئ: هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب  المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح  نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (إنجيل متى 35:24).

وأخيراً،  ونظراً لأهمية هذا الموضوع من ناحية، وإنعدام منطق المعترضين من ناحية  أخرى، ستجد مقال آخر هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت حول سلامة الآنجيل من  التحريف.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

سؤال: كيف وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس؟  وما هي المخطوطات و الترجمات الخاصة به؟



الإجابة: 

لقد  حرص الله على تكوين كتابه المقدس بكل حكمة وفطنة، وحافظ عليه أثناء كتابه  الأنبياء له فلم تأت نبوة واحدة غير تلك التي سمح بها الله، وقد جمع الكتاب  المقدس بقسميه الأول والثاني كالآتي:

القسم الأول: جمع في ثلاث  مراحل: ، المرحلة الأولى وهي تتكلم عن الأحداث من آدم وحتى موسى وفي هذه  المرحلة أعطى الله وصاياه وشرائعه لأنبيائه بداية من آدم الذي أخذ الوصايا  من الله، وعاش حتى رأى أخنوخ ونقل إليه ما تلقاه من الله، و!ن أخنوخ نبيا  سار مع اللة، وكذلك متوشالح أبن أخنوخ بقى حيا إلى زمن نوح الذي كان بارا  وكاملا وفي أجياله، وسام ابن نوح عاش إلى زمن إبراهيم (تكوين 10: 21، 11:  10-26).

وكان كل جيل ينقل وصايا الله وشرائعه للجيل الذي يليه، ولم  يكن صعبا أن يعرف موسى مما سبقوه عن الأحداث السابقة له ليسجلها ويكتبها  بإرشاد الروح القدس.

المرحلة الثانية: عصر موسى ابتداء من سفر  الخروج أصبح تسجيل الأحداث يتم كتابة أول بأول، حيث كانت الكتابة معروفة  قبل موسى بأكثر من ثلاثة قرون، حيث سجل حمورابي شريعته، لذلك كان سهلا أن  يسجل موسى كلمة الرب كتابة، وبناء على الأمر الإلهي الصادر من الله رأسا  إلى موسى، لأن الله أمر موسى بذلك وقال له: "أكتب هذا تذكار في كتاب وضعة  في مسامع يشوع" (خروج 17: 14).

المرحلة الثالثة: من يشوع إلى ملاخي،  حيث قال الله ليشوع "لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج به نهارا  وليلا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه" (يشوع 8:1) حافظ يشوع على  الشريعة الاهيه وسجل كل ما صنعه الله معه، يقول الكتاب المقدس"كتب يشوع هذا  الكلام د سفر شريعة الله" (يشوع 26:24). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وهكذا الأمر نفسه حدث مع الأنبياء فلم يكتبوا من  ذواتهم، بل ما أمر به الله أن يكتب فكانت كلمات الوحي المسجلة في أسفار  الأنبياء مسبوقة بعبارة مثل"كلام الرب إلى.."هكذا قال رب الجنود".. "هكذا  قال الرب". إلى أن كتب ملاخي سفره، ليكتمل بذلك القسم الأول من أسفار  الكتاب المقدس، الذي شهد المسيح بصدقه وأقتبس منه كما سبق التوضيح.

القسم  الثاني: وبنفس الفكرة جاء تسجيل الإنجيل والرسائل، وكما عمل السيد وأقتبس  من الأسفار المكتوبة، نجد التلاميذ والرسل يقتبسون منها، ويقتبسون من من  بعض كتابات بعضهم البعض أيضا، فالرسول بولس وهو يكتب إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس  نحو عام 66 م يقتبس من إنجيل لوقا (1 تيموثاوس 18:5، لوقا 7:10). كما أن  الرسول بطرس في رسالته الثانية يشير إلى رسائل بولس الرسول (2 بطرس 3: 15،  16).



ولقد حافظ المؤمنون في العصر الأول على الأسفار  المقدسة، ويرى البعض أن الله قد أطال في عمر يوحنا الرسول لهذا الغرض  السامي ليسجل آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس ويسلم الأباء (أباء الكنيسة) الكتاب  المقدس مكتوبا ومتفقا عليه، ليصل إلينا في صورته الحالية.

يتببببببببببببببببببببع 

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...l-Mokaddas/014-How-we-got-the-Holy-Bible.html


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

- كيف وصلت إلينا أسفار العهد القديم:

العهد القديم يسجل  لنا بداية إعلان الله عن نفسه وعن علاقته بالإنسان وكيف يجب أن تكون علاقة  الإنسان به. إن هناك بعض الحقائق التي سوف تساعدنا على فهم العهد القديم  بوضوح أكثر:

ـ أن العهد القديم كتب من خلال حوالي أكثر من 1000 سنة.

ـ كتب عن طريق حوالي 30 كاتب.

ـ يحتوى على 46 سفر.

ـ كتب أساسا في اللغة العبرية وبعض الأجزاء القليلة في اللغة الآراميه.

ـ أن النسخ الأوليه للعهد القديم كلها نسخت كتابة باليد من النسخة الأصليه بحذر وتدقيق وهكذا انتقلت من جيل إلى جيل.

ـ  أهم الترجمات للعهد القديم من العبرية إلى اليونانية وتسمى بالسبتوجنت  LXX)) Septuagint (الترجمة السبعينية) وقد تمت فى سنه 250 قبل الميلاد.

ـ  الترجمة الثانية كانت باللاتينية وتسمى "لاتن فولجاتا"Latin Vulgate وقد  كتبت بين (383 ـ 405 ميلادي) وهى الترجمة التي استخدمت لمدة 1000 سنة  معتبره إنها ترجمة الكتاب المقدس في ذلك الوقت.

ـ أول ترجمه للغة  الانجليزية انتهت حوالي سنة 1384 م بواسطة شخص أسمه جون وكليف John Wycliff  وبعدها بحوالى200 سنه وبالضبط سنة 1611 م ظهرت ترجمة أخرى معروفه باسم كنج  جيمس فرجن  (ترجمة الملك جيمز) King James Versien وبعد أن خرجت للوجود  أصبحت المقياس للترجمات الأخرى المتتالية بعد ذلك.


ـ أن اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت في قمران (Qumran) سنة 1947 أكدت صحة العهد القديم الذي معنا اليوم.

ـ العهد القديم حفظ بمعجزه من الرب نفسه في مده تزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف سنة.

-  رفض البروتستانت بعض الأسفار من الكتاب المقدس كعادتهم في وضع ما يريدون  أو إلغاء ما لا يريدون..  ويؤمن بها الطوائف الأولى تاريخياً في العالم وهي  الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية.  ويطلق على هذه الأسفار اسم: الأسفار القانونية  الثانية..  وستجد قسماً خاصاً عنها هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت،  بالإضافة إلى النص الكامل لها.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

- كيف حصلنا على العهد الجديد:

    يبدأ العهد الجديد من  حيث انتهي العهد القديم في إكمال خطة الله للفداء بالإعلان عن يسوع المسيح  كالمسيا الموعود به في العهد القديم. ويركز على المجيء الأول والثاني  للمسيح والرد الذي يرغب الله من من كل شخص أن يعمله نتيجة إعلانه عن شخصه  في شخص المسيح.

    - بعض الحقائق التي تساعدنا على فهم أفضل للعهد الجديد:

        ¨ كتب في فترة حوالي 50 سنة ( 45 م - 95 م )

        ¨ كتبه على الأقل ثمانية أشخاص مختلفون.

        ¨ يشمل 27 سفر فيها الفكرة الرئيسية المتحدة.

        ¨ كتب باليونانية العامة.

        ¨ حفظت منه أكثر من 5000 نسخة (نسخ كاملة والبعض أجزاء).

        ¨ أقدم أجزاء منه هي من يوحنا التي يرجع تاريخها إلى عام 135 م.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

        ¨ معظم النسخ الكاملة للمخطوطات يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي.

        ¨ في عام 397 أعترف المجمع الكنسي في قرطاج بالـ 27 سفر الموصى بهم.

        ¨ كان يتم نسخ المخطوطات بعناية فائقة لعمل نسخ من العهد الجديد حتى أخترع جوتنبرج الطباعة في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي.

        ¨ في القرن الثالث الميلادي قام جيروم بعمل الترجمة اللاتينية  "الفولجاتا" وصارت الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين في العالم الغربي لمدة تزيد على  1000 سنة.

        ¨ صارت ترجمة الكنج جيمس (1611م) أوسع انتشارا بين الكنائس الإنجيلية الانجليزية منذ ذلك التاريخ.

    هناك ترجمة عربية مقبولة من عند معظم المسيحيين وقد ترجموا من اللغات  الأصلية إلى العربية. وهي ترجمة فان ديك "Van Dyck" وقد طبعت لأول مرة  بالعربية عام 1865 م.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

المراجع الأصلية

1- المخطوطات القديمة:

·    أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم:

    *    لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 ق.م.

    *   بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثانى الميلادى.

    *   مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرن السادس حتى التاسع الميلادى.

    *   مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100ق.م.

·    أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد:

    *   المخطوطات البردية:

        § مخطوطة جون رايلاند وترجع إلى 125م

        § مخطوطة بودمير وترجع إلى 150م.

        § مخطوطة تشستر بيتى وترجع إلى 220م.

    *   المخطوطات البوصية:

        §     النسخة السينائية وترجع إلى 340 م. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.

        §       النسخة الفاتيكانية وترجع إلى 350م. وهى محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان.

        §     النسخة الاسكندرية وترجع إلى 450 م. وهى موجودة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.

        § النسخة الافرايمية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن فى المكتبة الوطنية بباريس.

هذه  المخطوطات وآلاف المخطوطات الأخرى الموجودة لدينا الآن، والتى حدد عمرها  علماء محايدون، تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا بأمانة  ودقة تامة.

ـ اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت في قمران (Qumran) سنة 1947 للعهد القديم.



2- الترجمات:  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. 

·    ترجمات العهد القديم:

        *    الأرامية (500 ق.م)

        *   السبعينية (285 ق.م) (السبتوجنت Septuagint )

        *   السريانية (فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية).

·    ترجمات العهد الجديد:

        *   الترجمات اللاتينية: اللاتينية (ايطاليا) فى القرن الثانى  الميلادى - الفولجاتا الشعبية فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.  (لاتن فولجاتا  Latin Vulgate)

        *   الترجمات السريانية: القديمة (القرن الثانى الميلادى) - البسيطة (150-200) - الفيلوكسينان (508م).

        *   الترجمات القبطية: الصعيدية (بدأها نبينوس 185م) - الأخميمية  والفيومية (الرابع والخامس الميلادى) - البحيرية (القرن الرابع الميلادى).

        *  أول ترجمه للغة الانجليزية انتهت حوالي سنة 1384 م بواسطة شخص  أسمه جون وكليف John Wycliff وبعدها بحوالى200 سنه وبالضبط سنة 1611 م ظهرت  ترجمة أخرى معروفه باسم كنج جيمس فرجن King James Versien (نسخة الملك  جيمز) وبعد أن خرجت للوجود أصبحت المقياس للترجمات الأخرى المتتالية بعد  ذلك.

        *   ترجمات أخرى: مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
(الموضوع لنيافة الأنبا ابرام)


الذين يشكون فى الكتاب:

اليهود – المسلمين – بعض المسيحيين
- الملحدين


لماذا التحريف فى فكر الإسلام


1- عدم ذكر محمد فى الكتاب المقدس.

2- عدم الدعوة للإسلام فى الكتاب المقدس

3- وجود أربعة أناجيل فى الكتاب. بشارة مفرحة

4- إيمانهم بأن هناك آية تنسخ آية أخرى

5- عدم فهم الثالوث القدوس

6- شهادة الكتاب لصلب وموت وقيامة المسيح

7- سوء فهمهم للكتاب المقدس

8- تعدد الترجمات للكتاب المقدس (الطبعات)

9- الخطأ من بيريكليت باليونانى = المحمود.. وهى غير الباركليت


والروح القدس لا يمكن أن يكون إنسانا..

(السيد المسيح أرسله)


• الروح القدس سيرسله السيد المسيح معزياً للتلاميذ

• الروح القدس سيمكث مع التلاميذ إلى الأبد

• الروح القدس ان العالم لا يراه ولا يعرفه (يو17:14)

• الروح القدس أزلى ومنبثق من الآب

• الروح القدس يشهد للمسيح ويمجده ويذكر التلاميذ بكل ما قاله لهم.


اليهود لا يمكنهم ذلك:


1- وجود الكتاب المقدس بعهديه طرف المسيحيين. وما بينهم من خلاف

2- النصوص التى تتحدث عن ويلات اليهود كما هى.

3- النصوص التى تتحدث عن السيد المسيح. ميلاده، صلبه، قيامته. كما هى

4- ضعفات أنبياء العهد القديم كما هى.


+ المسيحيين لا يمكنهم ذلك:


1- وجود الكتاب بين أيدى اليهود........ الخ

2- انتشار الكتاب فى كل العالم بكل لغاتهم وطوائفهم

3- بقاء النصوص التى تسجل اتهامات وإهانات للسيد المسيح

4- وجود آيات لم يفهمها الهراطقة مثل "أبى أعظم منى"

5- سفر الرؤيا آخر سفر يختم بالويلات لمن يريد أو يحذف فى الكتاب المقدس

6- شهادة واقتباسات الآباء الأولين.
من الكتاب.. كما هى

7- النسخات القديمة الموجودة.


• النسخة الفاتيكانية. سنة 328 متحف الفاتيكان.

• النسخة السينائية ترجع للقرن الثالث وهى فى بريطانيا

• النسخة الافرايمية. القرن الرابع

• النسخة القبطية. القرن الرابع

• النسخة الاسكندرية ترجع للقرن الخامس وهى فى بريطانيا


- المخطوطات العبرية- قبل المسيحية


مطلوب:

1- من الذى حرف

2- ما هى التحريفات الزيادة أو النقص

3- فى أى عهد تاريخ

4- أين النسخة الأصلية

5- فى أى قسم من الكتاب.

العهد القديم ..ومن.

أم العهد الجديد..

ومن.اليهود

أم المسيحيين


6- قبل ظهور الإسلام أم بعده


- فخر الرازى مجلد، ص132، 133 يقول:

[إن تحريف التوراة والإنجيل ممتنع لأنهما كانا كتابين بلغا من الشهرة والتواتر إلى حيث يتعذر ذلك فيهما]

+ استحالة التحريف قبل الإسلام:

• سورة البقرة 41 [ يا بنى إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتى التى أنعمت عليكم

وأوفوا
بعهدى أوف بعهدكم وإياى
فارهبون وآمنوا بما أنزلت فصدقاً لما معكم].


• سورة الأنعام

[ وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك مصدق الذى بين يديه].


• سورة الخاطر 31

[ وهذه أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه]


• سورة يونس39

[فان كنت فى شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك .


• سورة المائدة43

[ كيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله].


+ عدم التحريف بعد ظهور الإسلام:


• سورة المائدة46

[وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من
الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه] حافظاً له.


• سورة الحجر9

[إنا نحن أنزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون]


• سورة يونس64

[لا تبديل لكلمات الله]


+ القرآن يثبت إنزال التوراة من الله:


• سورة البقرة

[وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون]


• سورة الأنعام

[قل من أنزل الكتاب الذى جاء به موسى نوراً وهدى للناس، قل الله]


• سورة المائدة64

[كيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله]


• سورة المائدة44

[إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور]


+ القرآن يثبت تنزيل الإنجيل:


• سورة البقرة87

[وتلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض.....] وآتينا عيسى بن
مريم البينات، وأيدناه بروح القدس]


• سورة المائدة46

[وقفينا  على آثارهم بعيسى بن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة... وهدى وموعظة  للمتقين.. وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله  فأولئك هم الفاسقون]


• سورة المائدة

46 [وآتينا الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور]


+ القرآن يثبت نزول الكتاب بعهديه:


• سورة يونس

[فإن كنت فى شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرأون
الكتاب من قبلك]


• آل عمران3

[أنزلنا التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس]


• سورة الملائكة

[وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات وبالزبور وبالكتاب المنير]


• سورة النساء36

[يريد الله ليبين لكم ويهديكم سنن الذين قبلكم]


+ الإسلام يشهد للمسيحية:


• آل عمران84

[قل آمنا بالله، وما أنزل على إبراهيم وإسماعيل واسحق
ويعقوب والأسباط، وما أوتى موسى وعيسى والنبيون من ربهم ولا نفرق بين أحد منهم]


• سورة النساء136

[يا  أيها الذين آمنوا. أمنوا بالله ورسوله، والكتاب الذى أنزل على رسوله،  والكتاب الذى أنزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم  الآخر فقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً]


• سورة العنكبوت46

[ولاتجادلوا  أهل الكتاب إلا بالتى هى أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم.وقولوا آمنا بالذى  أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون


• سورة الحديد27

[ثم قفينا على أثارهم برسلنا، وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم وأتيناه الإنجيل، وجعلنا فى قلوب الذين اتبعوه رأفة ورحمة]


• سورة آل عمران55

[إذ قال الله يا عيسى انى متوفيك ورافعك إلىّ ومطهرك]
من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة]


• سورة المائدة46

[وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون]


• سورة الحج40

[ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيراً]
•  سورة البقرة62 [ان الذين آمنوا، والذين هادوا، والنصارى والصابئين. ومن  آمن بالله واليوم الآخر. وعمل صالحاً، فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم، ولا خوف عليهم  ولا هم يحزنون]


• سورة المائدة82

[لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين
أشركوا. ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا انا نصارى، وكذلك
بأن منهم قسيسين ورهباناً وأنهم لا يستكبرون]


• آل عمران114،113

[من  أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون آيات الله أثناء الليل وهم يسجدون، يؤمنون  بالله واليوم الآخر ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسارعون فى الخيرات  وأولئك من الصالحين]

نيافة الانبا ابرام


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس وكيف نجيب المشككين؟بقلم الانبا بيشوى

موضوع  مكانة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه مطبوع فى كتاب تبسيط الإيمان الجزء  الثالث "مكانة الكتاب المقدس واستحالة تحريفه" وأيضاً فى كتاب كتالوج  المؤتمر – مؤتمر تثبيت العقيدة بالفيوم 27-29 سبتمبر 2004م - الذى أُعدّ  قبل المؤتمر، وموجود أيضاً نفس هذا الموضوع فى الشريط الكاسيت رقم 3 من  سلسلة تبسيط الإيمان..
ولكن موضوعنا الآن سيتدرج للرد على أحدث ما صدر من كتب تتدّعى أن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرِّف وأن المسيحية ديانة فاسدة..


رأى الله فى الكتاب المقدس

لنرى  معاً ما رأى ربنا نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس.. يقول الرب فى سفر إرميا: "ثم  صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب  لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر  11:1-12).. عندما قال إرميا النبى: "أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز" قال له الرب:  "أحسنت الرؤيا".. نحن لا نغفل العلاقة بين عصا هارون التى أفرخت وإنها كانت  قضيب لوز (انظر عد17: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




؛  وهى تُشير إلى التجسد الإلهى.. والتجسد الإلهى مرتبط بالله الكلمة.. وهنا  نرى الارتباط بين "الله الكلمة" وبين "كلمة الله" فهما ليسا شيئاً واحداً..  ولذلك قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا" ثم قال: "أنا ساهر على كلمتى  لأجريها"..لنرى رأى الله نفسه الذى تجسد ماذا قال؟ قال: "الحق أقول لكم إلى  أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى  يكون الكل" (مت 18:5) هذا يُرينا دور ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ربنا ومخلصنا  يسوع المسيح الذى قال أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها فى رؤية قضيب لوز؛ هو  نفسه الذى قال لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس.. وقال أيضاً:  "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مت 35:24)، (مر 31:13)، (لو  33:21).. وبذلك نرى أن الله قال عن العهد القديم (الناموس): إن حرف واحد أو  نقطة واحدة لا تسقط ولا تزول حتى نهاية العالم.. فالنقطة الواحدة فى اللغة  العبرية تُغيّر معنى الكلمة كلها تماماً مثل اللغة العربية، فلو وضعنا  نقطة واحدة مثلاً على كلمة "طهّر" تصير الكلمة "ظهر" غيّرت معنى الكلمة  تماماً.. لذلك قال الرب لا يزول حرف واحد ولا نقطة واحدة حتى نهاية  العالم..

طريقة كتابة الأسفار

لقد كان لليهود عادات وقوانين  صارمة فى كتابة الأسفار الخاصة بالعهد القديم. مثل الاغتسال، وارتداء  الثياب العبرانية، وأن تكون الرقوق من جلود الحيوانات الطاهرة، ويكون  الحِبر أسود نقى من العسل والكربون، ولا تكتب كلمة واحدة من الذاكرة.  والكاتب يقرأ الكلمة بصوت مسموع أثناء الكتابة. وعند كتابة اسم من أسماء  الله. لابد أن يذهب الكاتب للاغتسال وتغيير الملابس، ثم يكتب بريشة خاصة،  وحبر خاص. وإذا وجد فى نسخة ثلاثة أخطاء أو أكثر تُعدم هذه النسخة كلها وإن  وُجدت غلطة واحدة أو إثنتان فقط؛ يقومون بتصحيح هذا الخطأ. ولذلك كانوا  يستطيعون أن يحفظوا كل سفر وأجزاءه وسطوره وآياته وكلماته وحروفه. فمثلاً  كان معروفاً عندهم أن حرف الألف ورد فى التوراة العبرية (أى أسفار موسى  الخمسة) 42377 مرة لأنهم قاموا بإحصائه فى كل التوراة، وحرف الباء 38218  مرة. فهم يقومون بإحصاء الحرف الواحد كم مرة ورد فى كل التوراة، فإن نقص  مجرد حرف واحد فقط يقومون بمراجعة السفر كله من بدايته ويتم اكتشاف هذا  الحرف.وممنوع على الكاتب أن يكتب من الذاكرة أية عبارة حتى ولو كان حافظ  المزمور كله مثلاً.. لأنه من الممكن أن تتغير ولو كلمة واحدة من تكرار  الحفظ؛ فبدلاً من أن يقول "وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 18:22) يخطأ ويقول:  "وعلى لباسى ألقوا قرعة".. هذا ممنوع، بل أيضاً الكاتب ليس حُراً أن ينقل  الصفحة الواحدة إلى صفحة ونصف مثلاً أو صفحة وسطر أو صفحة إلاّ سطر. وليس  أيضاً حُراً أن ينقل السطر بكلمات أقل من السطر الأصلى المنقول منه. بمعنى  لابد أن يبدأ الصفحة بنفس الكلمة التى فى الصفحة المنقول منها وينتهى عند  نفس الكلمة التى فى نهاية الصفحة الأصلية. يكون مثل القرطاس مقفول، وعند  الانتهاء من قراءة صفحة؛ يلف الرولل ويبدأ فى الصفحة التالية..

وحدة الكتاب المقدس

إن  الكتاب المقدس بجزئيه العهد القديم والـعهد الجديد هو كتاب واحد. فلا يمكن  أن نفـصل كلام الله حتى وإن كان مقسماً إلى أسفار، والأسفار مقسمة إلى  إصحاحات. ونتكلم عن العهد القديم والعهد الجديد.
إن وحدة الكتاب المقدس  يستطيع أن يشعر بها كل إنسان تعمل نعمة الله فى حياته، ويعمل الروح القدس  فى قلبه. وقد قال القديس بولس الرسول: "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع  للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر، لكى يكون إنسان الله  كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى 16:3،17).
إن عبارة "كل الكتاب هو  موحى به من الله" تؤكد وحدة أسفار الكتاب المقدس. وكذلك قال معلمنا بطرس  الرسول: "عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم  تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح  القدس" (2بط 20:1-21). إن الكتاب المقدس يمثل ذخيرة أو كنزاً، وأمانة قد  تسلمناها لابد أن نحافظ عليها. فكيف نجعل الكتاب  المقدسيعيشفىداخلنا،وكيفنحافظعليهكوديعةمقدسةتسلمناه ا؟

الكتاب المقدس هو سر قوة المسيحية

قال  القديس بولس الرسول: "فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بى أنا أسيره بل اشترك فى  احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل، بحسب قوة الله الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة  لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع  قبل الأزمنة الأزلية، وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى  أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل" (2تى 8:1-10).
فكما أن  السيد المسيح قد داس الموت بالموت، وانتصر عليه وقام من الأموات. فقد أرسل  تلاميذه إلى العالم لكى يبشروا بالقيامة. وهذا هو سر قوة المسيحية لذلك  يقول: "الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل". ويقول  معلمنا بولس الرسول: "الذى جُعِلت أنا له كارزاً ورسولاً ومعلماً للأمم.  لهذا السبب أحتمل هذه الأمور أيضاً لكننى لست أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت  وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتى إلى ذلك اليوم" (2تى 11:1-12). فهو يقول إذا  وضعت فى السجن لا أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وأيضاً يقول: "ونحن نعلم أن كل  الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو  28:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

كلمة الله لا تقيد

وكذلك  وهو فى السجن يقول: "إن أمـورى قد آلت إلى تقدم الإنجيل حتى أن وثقى صارت  ظاهرة فى المسيح فى كل دار الولاية وفى باقى الأماكن أجمع" (فى 12:1،13).  أى أنه عندما وضعونى فى السجن، وذهبوا بى إلى دار الولاية كانت هذه فرصة أن  يسمع جميع الشعب الذى فى دار الولاية أخبار الإنجيل. وبذلك تقدم الإنجيل  ولم يتأخر.
فمن الممكن أن بولس الرسول يُسجن ويُقيد. ولكن كلمة الله لا  تُسجن أو تُقيد، ويقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذى  سمعته منى فى الإيمان والمحبة التى فى المسيح يسوع احفظ الوديعة الصالحة  بالروح القدس الساكن فينا" (2تى 13:1-14).وهنا يطالبنا بولس الرسول. أن  نتمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح فى التعليم، وبحفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس  الساكن فينا. فهناك وديعة صالحة قد تسلمت على مدى الأجيال من جيل إلى  جيل.. من الأنبياء.. من الرسل.. وتسلمت للكنيسة.

الروح القدس حارس للكتاب المقدس

إن  هناك حارس للكتاب المقدس وهو الروح القدس. فنلاحظ أنه لم يقل: "الروح  القدس الساكن فيك" بل قال: "الروح القدس الساكن فينا" أى أن الروح القدس  يعمل فى الجماعة، من أجل حراسة التعليم الصحيح، وحراسة الإنجيل. ولكن هذا  يحدث فى جماعة القديسين وليس جماعة الهراطقة.
إن ذلك يذكرنا بعهد الله  الذى قاله على فم إرميا النبى عن وضع الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد: "ها  أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً. ليس  كالعهد الذى قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر حين  نقضوا عهدى فرفضتهم يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذى أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل  بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب. أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون  لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً" (إر 31:31-33). فالمقصود بالعهد القديم  هنا؛ هو موقف الإنسان فى العهد مع الله. وليس كتاب العهد القديم.

أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم

قديماً  كانت الشريعة مكتوبة على ألواح من حجارة، وعندما أخذ موسى النبى الوصايا  العشـرة كانت مكتوبة بإصبع الله على لوحين؛ أربعة على اللوح الأول، وستة  على اللوح الثانى. ولكن الله وعد فى هذه المرة بأن تكون الوصية مكتوبة على  قلوبنا.إن الكتاب المقدس مكتوب على قلوبنا. وقد وعد السيد المسيح وقال:  "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم  بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو 26:14). وأيضاً "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو  يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به  ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16). وقد تحقق هذا الوعد عندما بدأ التلاميذ فى  كتابة الأناجيل. فقد تذكروا كلام السيد المسيح.
مثال لذلك؛ عندما كتب  معلمنا متى البشير الموعظة على الجبل. فالروح القدس هو الذى أوحى إليه بهذه  الكلمات وذكره بها. فعندما نقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحن مصلون وخاشعون، وفى  حالة اتصال حقيقى مع الله. نشعر أن ما نقرأه موجود فى داخلنا، وليس غريباً  عنا. كما أننا نعيش فيه، والله ينطق به فى داخلنا بقوة الروح القدس الساكن  فينا. لذلك نستطيع أن نميز إن كان ما نقرأه هو كلام الله، أم كلام شخص آخر.  ولذلك إذا فُرض أن شخصاً إدّعى أن لديه إنجيلاً، أو سفراً من أسفار الكتاب  المقدس، وقال إن هذا السـفر ينسب إلى أسفار العهد الجديد أو أسفار العهد  القديم. فإذا قرأنا هذا الكتاب بالروح نستطيع أن نكتشف إن كان هذا إنجيلاً  حقيقياً أم لا بدون أن نشعر بالاحتياج إلى الدراسة أو التعمق فى التاريخ  واللغات والعلوم.
إن الصغير مثل الكبير يستطيع أن يميّز كلام الله كما  قال الكتاب: "ولا يعلِّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا  الرب لأنهم كلهم سيعرفوننى من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب لأنى أصفح عن  إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد" (إر 34:31).

كيف يعلمنا الروح القدس ما فى الأسفار المقدسة؟

كانت  توجد فتاة من أسرة مسيحية. عاشت فى مدينة الإسكندرية فى القرون الأولى  للمسيحية. وكانت تدعى مريم، وقد توفى والداها وكان عمرها حوالى اثنتى عشرة  سنة، وقد سيطر الشيطان عليها وانحرفت وهى فى مرحلة المراهقة والشباب. وعاشت  حياة خطية محزنة جداً.وكان فى أيام الفصح يذهب عدد كبير من المسيحيين إلى  القدس لحضور الأسبوع المقدس (أسبوع الآلام) وعيد القيامة هناك. وكانوا  يأخذون السفن من ميناء الإسكندرية إلى ميناء حيفا، ثم يكملون إلى مدينة  أورشليم. ففكرت مريم الذهاب إلى هناك لممارسة الخطية فى هذه الأماكن  السياحية، وعندما وصلت إلى أورشليم حيث كنيسة القيامة هناك حاولت الدخول  ولكنها لم تستطع، وبدأت تبكى لأنها شعرت بغضب الله عليها. وذهبت إلى أيقونة  السيدة العذراء وبدأت تبكى. فسمعت صوتاً من الأيقونة يقول لها: (إن أردت  أن تخلصى فاخرجى إلى البرية) فذهبت إلى الصحراء المحيطة بنهر الأردن،  القريبة من جبل التجربة الذى خرج إليه السيد المسيح بعد عماده من نهر  الأردن.
وبعد أن عاشت القديسة مريم ما يقرب من خمسين سنة فى البرية،  قابلها القديس زوسيما فى الأربعين المقدسة. رآها من بعيد فظن فى البداية  أنها خيال، فقالت له لا تقترب لأنى امرأة عارية وكانت الشمس قد لوحت جسمها  فاسمر لون جلدها. فطرح لها العباءة الخاصة به، ثم بدأت تتحدث معه، وحكت له  قصتها واعترفت بخطاياها. وقد كانت أثناء حديثها معه تتكلم من الكتاب  المقدس. فقال لها كيف وأنت فى البرية منذ شبابك المبكر عرفت كل هذه الآيات،  وأنا لم أرَ معك أى كتاب؟!! فقالت له إن الروح القدس الذى أوحى للأنبياء  والرسل ما كتبوه فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى علمنى ما فى الكتاب المقدس.ثم  طلبت منه أن يأتى إليها فى العام القادم عندما يخرج إلى البرية فى الصوم  الأربعينى، وأن يحضر معه الجسد المقدس لكى تتناول من الأسرار المقدسة.  وفعلاً فى العام التالى ذهب إليها وناولها من الأسرار المقدسة، ثم انفصلت  عنه بضع خطوات وبدأت تصلى. وقد وجدها وهى تصلى مرتفعة عن الأرض مسافة حوالى  متر. وهذا يعنى أنها قد وصلت إلى درجة روحية عالية جداً. ثم ركعت وأسلمت  الروح. فقام بدفن جسدها وكتب سيرتها.وقد دعيت القديسة "مريم المصرية" لأنها  كانت من مصر ولكنها لم تعش فى مصر فترة سياحتها فى البرية، بل قضتها فى  برارى الأردن. وهذا يوضح لنا أنه لا يجب أن نشعر أن الكتاب المقدس خارج عنا  أو غريب عنا. ولا نسـتطيع أن نقبل أى إدعاء يقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.

من يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟

إن  الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله مثال لذلك "كـلام إرميا بن حلقيا من الكهنة  الذين فى عناثوث فى أرض بنيامين، الذى كانت كلمة الرب إليه فى أيام يوشيا  بن آمون ملك يهوذا فى السنة الثالثة عشرة من ملكه.. فكانت كلمة الرب إلىَّ  قائلاً قبلما صورتك فى البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك جعلتك نبياً  للشعوب" (إر 1:1-5).
فقد قال له الله: "جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" هذه أذهلت  النبى فقال: "آه يا سيد الرب إنى لا أعرف أن أتكلم لأنى ولد، فقال الرب لى  لا تقل إنى ولد لأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما آمرك به. لا  تخف من وجوههم لأنى أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب. ومد الرب يده ولمس فمى وقال  الرب لى ها قد جعلت كلامى فى فمك" (إر 6:1-9) جعلت كلامى فى فمك بمعنى أن  ما سيقوله إرميا هو كلام الرب.. "انظر قد وكَّلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب  وعلى الممالك لتقلع وتهدم وتـهلك وتنقض وتبنى وتغرس" (إر 10:1) لا يهدم  ويهلك ويبنى ويغرس إرميا النبى بيده، بل يفعل هذا بالكلمة التى يقولها.  فإذا قال ستنهدم المدينة، تنهدم بالفعل. وإذا قال سيذهب هذا الشعب للسبى،  يذهب الشعب للسبى.. فالكلمة تخرج من فمه وكأنه يأمر المدينة بالانهدام أو  يأمر الشعب بالذهاب إلى السبى.. "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً: ماذا أنت  راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى  أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12).
إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام  الله. فعندما يتعامل الإنسان مع الكتاب المقدس، يجب أن يتعامل معه بكل  الاحترام. فلا يليق أن يحاول الإنسان أن ينتقد الكتاب المقدس كما هو موجود  فى العالم الغربى الآن علماء يسمون (علماء نقد الكتاب المقدس) فمن يستطيع  أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟!!كلام الله ينير لنا الطريق كقول المرنم: "مصباح  لرجلىّ كلامك ونور لسبيلى" (مز 105:118).
وقد قال الله لموسى النبى  ولشعب إسرائيل: "ولتكن هذه الكلمات التى أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك،  وقصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس فى بيتك، وحين تمشى فى الطريق، وحين  تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها  على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك" (تث 6:6-9). وعندما يقول: ضعها على قلبك  أى احفظها عن ظهر قلب، لذلك فإن هذه وصية إلهية بحفظ الأسفار المقدسة.  وقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث دائماً يقول: (احفظوا المزامير تحفظكم  المزامير).


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

استحالة تحريف العهد القديم

+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :

+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :
الدليل  أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرّف؛ إن كل ما فى الكتاب المقدس مما يُثبِت  الديانة المسيحية؛ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوه؛ ولا نقدر نحن أن نُدخِله فى  نسخهم إذا كان غير موجود من الأصل.
العجيب أن شعب إسرائيل بالرغم من  عداوته للسيد المسيح، لكن اعتزازه بالكتاب المقدس والأسفار المقدسة جعله لا  يحذف النبوات التى تكلمت عن السيد المسيح فى الكتب المقدسة التى شملتها  قوانينهم مثل نبوة إشعياء: "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه  مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل  آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (إش 4:53-5) كلام محرج جداً  لليهود.. لكن هذا يوضح لنا مدى حرص شعب إسرائيل على المحافظة على الأسفار  بدون تحريف على الرغم من أن كلامها فيه إحراج لهم.
فهناك الكثير من  النبوات والرموز عن السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يمثل بعهديه أساساً  راسخاً للديانة المسيحية. فالمسيحية لم تأتِ من فراغ ولكنها بُنيت على  أساس نبوات سبق فأنبأ بها أنبياء قديسون قبل مجىء السيد المسيح بآلاف  السنين.. وقد قال السيد المسيح لليهود: موسى كتب عنى "لو كنتم تصدقون موسى  لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو5: 46).. وقال أيضاً "أبوكم إبراهيم  تهلل بأن يرى يومى فرأى وفرح" (يو 56:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.قد  بُنيت المسيحية على أساس نبوات كثيرة، فمنذ آلاف السنين والله يعد البشرية  لمجىء المخلّص.. وقد امتلأ زكريا من الروح القدس فى يوم ميلاد يوحنا  المعمدان "امتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس وتنبأ قائلاً مبارك الرب إله  إسرائيل، لأنه افتقد وصنع فداءً لشعبه وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود  فتاه. كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر. خلاص من أعدائنا  ومن أيدى جميع مبغضينا. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس. القسم  الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا  نعبده بقداسة وبر قدامه جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 67:1-75)...

ومن بعض النبوات عن السيد المسيح :

عن  ميلاد السيد المسيح "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش  14:7). وتنبأ عن ميلاده فى بيت لحم "أما أنت يا بيت لحـم إفـراته وأنت  صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يـهوذا فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطاً على  إسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى 2:5). وأيضاً تنبأ إشعياء  وقال بفم الرب "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه  ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (إش 6:9).
وكذلك  عن هروب السيد المسيح إلى مصر "لما كان إسرائيل غلاماً أحببته ومن مصر  دعوت ابنى" (هو11: 1).وعن دخول السيد المسيح إلى أورشـليم "ابتهجى جداً يا  ابنة صهيون اهتفى يا بنت أورشليم، هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع  وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان" (زك 9:9).
وكذلك عن آلام السيد  المسيح "ظُلِم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة  أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه" (إش 7:53). وكذلك من مزامير داود النبى "ثقبوا  يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسمون ثيابى  بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18)

شِهادة يهودى :

تقابلنا  مرة مع أحد المحامين اليهود خارج مصر بشأن قضية دير السلطان؛ ودار بيننا  هذا الحوار؛ سألناه كيف تنال الغفران؟ فقال نطلب الغفران من الله. فقلنا إن  الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الغفران بالذبيحة، وأنتم لا يوجد لديكم ذبيحة. لأن  الهيكل قد هُدم منذ ألفى عام تقريباً، ولا يوجد الآن ذبيحة لغفران الخطايا  حسب الطقس اليهودى القديم لأن الذبيحة الحقيقية هى ذبيحة الصليب.. ثار وقال  لا؛ لا يوجد شئ يسمى ذبيحة بشرية، والله لا يقبل ذبائح بشرية.فعرضنا له ما  هو مكتوب فى المزمور (22) ليقرأه إلى أن وصل إلى الآيات التى تقول: "ثقبوا  يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسـمون ثيابى  بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18) سألناه هل داود النبى كان يتكلم  عن نفسه؟!! أى هل قد ثُقبت يداه ورجلاه؟ فقال لا، لأنه مات على فراشه. وهذا  مكتوب فى أسفار الكتاب المقدس. فقلنا له متسائلين: إذن عمن يتحدث هذا  المزمور الذى يقول "يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ولصق لسانى بحنكى وإلى تراب الموت  تضعنى لأنه قد أحاطت بى كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتنى. ثقبوا يدىَّ  ورجلىَّ أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى  لباسى يقترعون. أما أنت يارب فلا تبعد. يا قوتى أسرع إلى نصرتى. أنقذ من  السيف نفسى. من يد الكلب وحيدتى. خلصنى من فم الأسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش  استجب لى. أُخبر باسمك إخوتى. فى وسط الجماعة أسبحك" (مز 15:22-22)؟!. وفى  النهاية اعترف المحامى اليهودى وقال (هذا وصف دقيق لصلب السيد المسيح)!!

ومن  أمثلة النبوات أيضاً التى قيلت عن آلامه وصلبه "وعظماً لا تكسروا منه"  (خر12: 46). وكذلك "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن.. كشاة تساق إلى الذبح.. وجُعل  مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنىّ عند موته على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه  غش" (إش 3:53،7،9).. "مع الأشرار قبره" حيث صُلب مع اللصوص وكان سيُوضع فى  مقبرتهم، ولكن أسرع يوسف الرامى وأخذ الجسد من بيلاطس وتحققت النبوة "مع  غنىّ عند موته".. "سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع آثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع  فى المذنبين" (إش 12:53).
وكذلك قيل: "لأنك لا تترك نفسى فى الجحيم، ولا  تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (مز 10:15). لأن جسده لم يفسد وقام منتصراً فى  اليوم الثالث كقول المزمور "أنا اضطجعت ونمت؛ ثم استيقظت لأن الرب ناصرى"  (مز 5:3).

وأيضاً عن قيامة السيد المسيح فى اليوم الثالث "فى اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه" (هو 2:6).
وعن التجسد "طأطأ السماوات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه. ركب على كروب وطار وهفَّ على أجنحة الرياح" (مز 9:18-10).
وعن صعوده "صعد الله بتهليل، والرب بصوت البوق" (مز 5:46).
وعن  حلول الروح القدس "ويكون بعد ذلك أنى أسكب روحى على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم  وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى، وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى  الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام" (يؤ 28:2-29)..
كل ما حدث فى العهد  الجديد؛ سبق وتنبأ عنه الأنبياء فى العهد القديم. وهذه مجرد أمثلة أى قليل  من كثير جداً من النبوات التى وردت فى الكتب المقدسة. هل بعد كل هذا يشككون  فى صحة الكتاب المقدس؟! نحن لا نقبل أى إدعاء بتحريف الكتاب.

+ نبوات لا يمكن أن يقبلها اليهود ولكنها بكتبهم إلى هذا اليوم :

تنبأ  الكتاب المقدس بأمور لم يكن اليهود أنفسهم من الممكن أن يقبلوها. وبالرغم  من ذلك فهى موجودة فى كتبهم إلى هذا اليوم مثلما ورد فى سفر إشعياء النبى  "فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها" (إش  19:19). فاليهود يرفضون تماماً إقامة أى مذبح خارج أورشليم. وأيضاً مكتوب  "فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى أرض مصر، لأنهم يصرخون إلى الرب بسبب  المضايقين فيرسل لهم مخلصاً ومحامياً وينقذهم، فيُعرَف الرب فى مصر ويعرف  المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذراً  ويوفون به" (إش 20:19-21) هذا هو مذبح الرب الذى للعهد الجديد.. فمَن يقبل  مِن اليهود أن يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر؟!! فهم مشتتون فى العالم كله  إلى اليوم، ومع ذلك لم يقيموا أى مذبح خارج أورشليم، وإذ يحاولون إعادة  المذبح مكان هيكل سليمان مرة أخرى، لكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يعملوا هذا..

وتنبأ  أيضاً عن مجىء العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة  سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (إش  1:19).
من الممكن أن نجيب المشككين بأنه لا يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا  فى العهد القديم، ولا فى العهد الجديد. لأنه لو قمنا بتحريف أى آيات فى  العهد القديم فحتمياً كان اليهود سيحتجون ويهيجون علينا، ويقولون إننا نؤلف  آيات لكى نثبت بها مسيحيتنا.. ولكن هذا بالطبع لم يحدث على الإطلاق ولم  يحتج اليهود علينا ولم يقولوا إننا أضفنا آيات إلى سفر إشعياء أو إلى غيره  من الأسفار.

+ بل وأيضاً لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا أى لعنة من اللعنات التى ضدهم فى الكتاب المقدس :

كل  اللعنات التى فى الكتاب المقدس على شعب إسرائيل؛ لم يستطيعوا حذفها، بل  وكل التعييرات التى بلا حصر الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس "وقد صار عقاب بنت  شعبى أعظم من قصاص خطية سدوم التى انقلبت كأنه فى لحظة ولم تلق عليها أياد.  كان نذرها أنقى من الثلج وأكثر بياضاً من اللبن.. لم يُعرفوا فى الشوارع  لصق جلدهم بعظمهم.. أيادى النساء الحنائن طبخت أولادهن. صاروا طعاماً لهن  فى سحق بنت شعبى. أتم الرب غيظه، سكب حمو غضبه وأشعل ناراً فى صهيون فأكلت  أسسها. لم تصدق ملوك الأرض وكل سكان المسكونة أن العدو والمبغض يدخلان  أبواب أورشليم. من أجل خطايا أنبيائها وآثام كهنتها السافكين فى وسطها دم  الصديقين. تاهوا كعُمىٍ فى الشوارع وتلطخوا بالدم حتى لم يستطع أحد أن يمس  ملابسهم" (مرا 6:4-14) تركوا كل هذه الفضائح مُسجلة ضدهم ولم يستطيعوا  حذفها.. مَن مِن الشعوب يقبل على نفسه أن يقال عنه إن النساء طبخت  أولادهن.. عبارة "من أجل خطايا أنبيائها" يقصد بها الأنبياء الكذبة الذين  كانوا يتملقون الملوك ويكذبون عليهم.
ففى قول الكتاب: "ثم قال الرب لى  وإن وقف موسى وصموئيل أمامى لا تكون نفسى نحو هذا الشعب" (أر15: 1)، فهذه  الكلمات تعتبر تجريحاً لشعب إسرائيل..
فلو أراد اليهود تحريف هذه  الأسفار لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه العبارة مثلاً، ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يحذفوا  ولا حرف واحد ولا كلمة واحدة من توراتهم، لأنهم وقت كتابتهم صفحة فى الكتاب  المقدس يحصون عدد الأحرف فى السطر، وعدد السطور فى الصفحة كلها.. فكيف  يُحذف بعد حتى ولو كلمة واحدة إن كان من المحال أن يتغير عدد الأحرف.
وأيضاً  "وقال الرب لى فى أيام يوشيا الملك هل رأيت ما فعلت العاصية إسرائيل  انطلقت إلى كل جبل عال وإلى كل شجرة خضراء وزنت هناك. فقلت بعدما فعلت كل  هذه ارجعى إلىّ فلم ترجع فرأت أختها الخائنة يهوذا. فرأيت إنه لأجل كل  الأسباب إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلّقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها، لم تخف  الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هى أيضا" (إر 6:3-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ما هذا؟! هل يرضى أحد أن يُسجّل على نفسه هذا الكلام ويتركه مُسجل عبر الأجيال؟!!
ثم  يقول الرب: "اذهب ونادِ بهذه الكلمات نحو الشمال وقل إرجعى أيتها العاصية  إسرائيل يقول الرب" (أر 12:3).. ثم بعد أن يقول الرب فى الآية 15 فى نفس  الإصحاح: "وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبى فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم" يعود ويقول فى  الآية 16: "ويكون إذ تكثرون وتثمرون فى الأرض فى تلك الأيام يقول الرب،  إنهم لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب
ولا يخطر على بال ولا يذكرونه ولا  يتعهدونه ولا يصنع بعد" (أر16:3) كيف بعد أن يعطيهم الرب رعاة حسب قلبه، لا  يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا  يتعهدونه.. يقصد الرب بهذا بأن يُعلِمهم إنه سوف لا يكون لهم هيكل.. لا  يقولون تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه، ولا  يُصنع بعد.. أى لا يوجد تابوت العهد، ولا يقدرون أن يعملوا غيره.. هذه  الآية تُفسِّر كذِب الأساطير المخترعة التى تقول بأن اليهود سيؤمنون بعد أن  يُبنى الهيكل لأنه واضح من كلام الرب فى هذه الآية عدم وجود هيكل لهم، ولا  حتى سيخطر على بال.
فإن أراد اليهود تحريف الكتاب المقدس لكانوا قد  حذفوا هذه الاتهامات التى ضدهم، واللعنات الموجهه إليهم هذا من ناحية، ومن  ناحية أخرى كانوا قد حذفوا النبوات الواضحة عن السيد المسيح.

+ فإن كان من يغيرّ فى تفسير الشريعة فقط، وليس فى نصها، كان يُحكم عليه بالموت، فماذا سوف يكون الموقف إذا قام أحد بتغيير النص؟!!

فالسيد  المسيح لم يغيّر فى النص على الإطلاق، لكن قال لهم: "السبت إنما جُعل لأجل  الإنسان، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت، إذاً ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مر  27:2،28). وسألهم "ألا يحل كل واحد منكم فى السبت ثوره أو حماره من المذود  ويمضى ويسقيه، وهذه هى ابنة إبراهيم قد ربطها الشيطان ثمانى عشرة سنة، أما  كان ينبغى أن تُحل من هذا الرباط فى يوم السبت" (لو 15:13،16) كانت  المسألة مجرد حوار حول التفسير فقط، لكن لم يحدث إطلاقاً صراع حول النص. بل  على العكس لقد شهد السيد المسيح للعهد القديم فى مواقف كثيرة كما أوضحنا  سابقاً، وقد سألهم أيضاً: "ماذا تظنون فى المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له ابن  داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً: قال الرب لربى اجلس عن  يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك" (مت 42:22-45) شهد الرب أن ما قاله  داود هو بالروح.وإن كان المسيحيون حرّفوا الكتاب المقدس، لما سكت اليهود  إطلاقاً، لأن الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم هو كتابهم.
إن لمجرد تفسير  بولس الرسول بأن الختان كان رمزاً للمعمودية، قام عليه اليهود. ونذر أربعون  شخصاً أن لا يأكلوا إلا بعد قتله لأنهم اعتبروه ناقضاً للناموس. وكذلك  السيد المسيح عندما شفى مرضى فى يوم السبت قام عليه اليهود وحكموا عليه  بالموت..

من تمم النبوات؟!!

إن المهم فى إتمام هذه النبوات هو أن بعضها لم يتممها أصدقاء للسيد المسيح، ولكن تممها الذين قتلوه!!
نبوة  عن تلميذه الذى خانه "أيضاً رجل سلامتى الذى وثقت به آكِلُ خبزى رفع علىَّ  عقبه" (مز 9:41). وأيضاً "فقال لى الرب ألقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم  الذى ثمنونى به فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب"  (زك 13:11) وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، فقد أخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة واشتروا بها  حقل الفخارى..
إن رؤساء الكهنة.. يهوذا الإسخريوطى.. بيلاطس البنطى.. هيرودس الملك.. كل هؤلاء قد تمموا النبوات مع أنهم كانوا أعداءً للسيد المسيح.
فقد  تنبأ الكتاب عن قتل أطفال بيت لحم "هكذا قال الرب: صوت سمع فى الرامة، نوح  بكاء مر، راحيل تبكى على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزى عن أولادها لأنهم ليسوا  بموجودين"
(إر 15:31) فعندما أرسل هيرودس وقتل كل أطفال بيت لحم من سن  سنتين فما دون، هرب السيد المسيح إلى أرض مصر.. لم يهرب من الخوف، بل من  أجل أن يبدأ رسالته ويُعلِّم تعاليم العهد الجديد، ثم يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة  فداءً عن حياة العالم كله.حقاً "من الآكل خرج أكل ومن الجافى خرجت حلاوة"  (قض 14:14). لأن أعداء المسيح قد حققوا جزءًا هاماً من النبوات التى كُتبت  عنه.

الاكتشافات التى تمت للكتب المقدسة

كان هناك بعض رعاة  للأغنام فى وادى قمران جهة البحر الميت سنة 1945م، هؤلاء اكتشفوا قدوراً  أثناء فتحهم لبعض المغائر، وعند فتحهم لهذه القدور وجدوا لفائف ورقائق لا  يستطيع أحد أن يفردها. فذهبوا للمطران مارِيشوع صموئيل السريانى - قد زرته  فى نيويورك مع قداسة البابا سنة 1989م - فاشتراها منهم ولكنه لم يستطع  فتحها. فاتصل بالجماعات الأمريكية فطلبوا أن يشتروها منه؛ وبالفعل قام  بتسليمها لهم. واشترتها الجامعة العبرية وفتحوا الأسفار، ووجدوا نسختين  كاملتين من سفر إشعياء بالنص كما هو فى المازوريتك العبرى الذى منه تُرجمت  النسخ التى بين أيدينا لسفر إشعياء المملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح ويرجع  تاريخ نسخهما إلى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد.

استحالة تحريف العهد الجديد

قد  قال السيد المسيح: "فإنى الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول  حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5). وأيضاً  "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مر 31:13) وهذا وعد من السيد  المسيح بأن كلامه لا يزول..
وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول فى كتابته لسفر  الرؤيا آخر أسفار العهد الجديد: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه  الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب، هذه  النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى  هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19).
وقد حاولت مجموعة من العلماء بحث نتيجة  افتراض فقد كتاب العهد الجديد بأكمله؟ فاستطاعوا أن يجمّعوا من خلال كتابات  الآباء القديسين فى القرنين الثانى والثالث الميلادى آيات العهد الجديد  بأكمله ماعدا 11 آية فقط. وذلك حسب ما ورد فى مرجع نورمان جسلر ووليم نكس{  وأحصيت كتابات الآباء السابقين لمجمع نيقية فوجدوا أن الاقتباسات التى  اقتبسوها من العهد الجديد 36289 آية؛ من الأناجيل الأربعة 19368، ومن سفر  الأعمال 1352، ومن رسائل القديس بولس الرسول 14035، ومن الرسائل الجامعة  870، ومن سفر الرؤيا 664 اقتباس.. معنى هذا إذا حدث وفُقد العهد الجديد كله  الـ 27 سِفر الذى وضع قانونهم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى؛ من الممكن تجميعه  مرة أخرى ماعدا 11 آية فقط من كتابات الآباء فى القرن الثانى والثالث  الميلادى. إذا وضعنا إلى جوارهم كتابات قداسة البابا أو كتابات آباء القرن  الثالث أو الرابع سيكمّلوا الـ 11 آية المفقودة..

كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود هرطقات متنوعة؟!

هناك  من الهراطقة الذين جادلوا ضد القديسين. أريوس ضد البابا ألكسندروس منذ سنة  313م. وأيضاً الحوار الذى دار بين القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى وبين أريوس فى  أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى. فأريوس كان ينكر ألوهية السيد المسيح،  والقديس أثناسيوس كان يدافع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح. فلم يحدث إطلاقاً أن  قال أريوس للبابا ألكسندروس أو للقديس أثناسيوس إن الآيات التى قمتما  باستخدامها لإثبات ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها وجود فى الكتاب المقدس، لم  يستطع إنكار أية آية استخدمها البابا ألكسندروس أو القديس أثناسيوس لإثبات  لاهوت السيد المسيح لكنه كان يحاول إثبات هرطقته بالتحوير فى تفسير الآيات  أو استخدام آيات أخرى يسئ هو فهمها وتفسيرها. كما أن الآباء أيضاً لم  يحذفوا الآيات التى استخدمها أريوس أو الهراطقة والتى أساءوا فهمها مثل:  "ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء  ولا الابن إلاّ الآب" (مر 32:13) مجرد حرف وكلمة "ولا الابن" لكن تركتهم  الكنيسة.. وأيضاً "أبى أعظم منى" (يو 28:14) نقولها يومياً فى إنجيل الساعة  الثالثة بصلوات الأجبية ولا يهمنا كلام الهراطقة وسوء فهمهم للآيات لأننا  واثقين أن الكتاب المقدس بأكمله يثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح ووحدانية الثالوث  القدوس.. فإن كنا فعلاً قد حرّفنا الكتاب كما يدّعى المسيئون ضد الكتاب،  فلماذا لم نحذف كلمة "ولا الابن"؟ ولماذا لم نحذف من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى  الآية التى شرحها قداسة البابا صباح اليوم أن الابن سيخضع لله "حينئذ الابن  نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذى أخضع له الكل كى يكون الله الكل فى الكل" (1كو  28:15).. لم نقم بحذف أو إضافة أى حرف لأن الكتاب يقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد  على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات.. وإن كان أحـد يحذف.. يحذف الله نصيبه من  سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19).
ومن  المعروف أن المسيحية قامت ضدها هرطقات منذ القرن الأول الميلادى - ليس فقط  فى زماننا هذا - ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن اليهود أو الوثنيين أو الهراطقة  اتهموا المسيحيين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس. لقد بدأ القديس يوحنا الرد على  الغنوسيين فى إثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح فى القرن الأول الميلادى.. ومذكور  فى سفر الرؤيا "تعاليم النقولاويين الذى أبضغه" (رؤ 15:2)، وتكلّم بولس  الرسول عن أناس هراطقة ينكرون القيامة ويقلبون الإيمان "اللذان زاغا عن  الحق قائلين إن القيامة قد صارت فيقلبان إيمان قوم" (2تى 18:2).. استمرت  الهرطقات على مدى الزمان، فإذا تجاسر أحد أن يُغيّر آية فى العهد الجديد؛  لكانوا وضعوا أمامه الآية التى تقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله  عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه  النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى  هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). فمن الذى يجرؤ أمام هذه الآية أن يغيّر؛ يحذف  أو يزيد كلمة من الكتاب المقدس.. ينظر الهراطقة بالمرصاد فإذا تغيّر أى حرف  فى الكتاب المقدس؛ لقاموا بإعلان الحرب والفضائح بتحريف الكتاب. إن  المسيحيين قد استشهدوا من أجل الإنجيل، وقد دفـعوا الثمن غالياً. فكيف يمكن  إنسان أن يحرّف الحقيقة وفى نفس الوقت يضحى بحياته فى سبيل حقيقة  محرّفة؟!! فمن جيل إلى جيل لم توجد ديانة فى العالم كله احتملت الاضطهاد  وقدمت شهداء مثل المسيحية. منذ فجر المسيحية الأول وإلى ملء التاريخ.

و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود خلافات بين الكنائس؟!

حدثت  انقسامات فى الكنيسة وصار هناك نساطرة، وكاثوليك، وخلقيدونيون، ولا  خلقيدونيون.. جماعات كثيرة انشقت عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، فكيف يمكن أن  تتفق هذه الكنائس كلها على التحريف؟!
ومازال كل هؤلاء موجودين إلى يومنا  هذا. وقد أصدرت لكم كتاب عن الكنيسة الآشورية تاريخها وعقيدتها بين الماضى  والحاضر.. مازالت تقول هذه الكنيسة على نسطور إنه قديس وتذكر اسمه، وتلعن  القديس كيرلس عمود الدين، والقديس ساويرس الأنطاكى تاج السريان.. ولا تؤمن  هذه الكنيسة بأن عمانوئيل إله حقيقى، ولا بأن العذراء مريم والدة الإله..  وعلى الرغم من هذا كله لم تجرؤ هذه الكنسية أن تتهمنا بتحريف الكتاب  المقدس..

و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل بعد تعدد النسخ فى أنحاء العالم كله؟!

لقد  كانت عادة المسيحيين عند دفن موتاهم. إنهم يضعون نسخة من الكتاب المقدس  تحت رأس المنتقل. وقد وجدوا فى حفريات نجع حمادى فى مصر فتاة قبطية وتحت  رأسها نسخة من سفر المزامير بأكمله باللغة القبطية من القرون الأولى  للمسيحية.. كيف يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يجمع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء  العالم ليحرّف فيها؟!
"فقال الرب لى: أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على  كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 12:1). فهل الله لم يستطع أن يحفظ ولو نسخة واحدة من  الكتاب المقدس؟!! إنه يوجد نسخ من الكتب المقدسة موجودة فى المتاحف، بعضها  أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس وبعضها نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس تشمل العهدين  القديم والجديد موجودة مثل النسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة السينائية، والنسخة  الإسكندرية.
فالنسخة الفاتيكانية خطت سنة 328م بأمر الملك قسطنطين، وهى  محفوظة الآن فى الفاتيكان وكتبت فى مصر، وتتضمن العهدين القديم والجديد  باللغة اليونانية. والنسخة السينائية خطت فى أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادى  على رقوق مرهفة من أربعة أعمدة فى الصفحة الواحدة وقد عثر عليها العالِم  شندروم فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى موجودة الآن فى المتحف  البريطانى. والنسخة الإسكندرية خطت فى القرن الخامس الميلادى، وظلت فى حفظ  بطاركة الإسكندرية حتى عام 1828م حيث أهداها البطريرك لوكارس الكريدى  (الملكانى) إلى ملك بريطانية شارل الأول وهى الآن محفوظة فى المتحف  البريطانى فى إنجلترا.
إلى جانب أنه وُجدت قصاصات متناثرة من الأناجيل  فى أماكن متعددة فى العالم موجودة بالمتاحف، ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن وجدت  قصاصة من صفحة من صفحات الإنجيل، ووُجدت مختلفة عن الأناجيل الذى بين  أيدينا الآن. مهما كان عمرها، إن رجعت إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو الثانى  أو ما بعد ذلك.. لذلك لا يمكن أن نقبل إطلاقاً إدّعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
أحياناً  يرى البعض اختلافات فى الكتاب المقدس بين أجزاء وأجزاء. مثال لذلك إنجيل  يوحنا يقول عن المريمات: "جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكراً والظلام  باق" (يو 1:20). وإنجيل آخر هو إنجيل مرقس يقول: إنهن "أتين إلى القبر إذ  طلعت الشمس" (مر 2:16). لكن فى الحقيقة إن هذا ليس اختلافاً ولكنه سوء فهم  من القارئ لأنه عندما يقول "إذ طلعت الشمس" يقصد نور الشمس وليس قرص الشمس.  وعند طلوع الشمس من ناحية الشرق يكون الظلام باق من ناحية الغرب. فليس  هناك أى تناقض. وأى تناقض ظاهرى يراه القارئ يكون نتيجة عدم فهم وسرعة فى  الحكم على الآية.
فمن الطبيعى أننا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس فى خشوع، وفى  احترام، ونسأل الآباء ومعلمى البيعة ونستشير أقوال وكتابات الآباء القديسين  إذا اُغلق علينا فهم أى جزء من أجزاء الكتاب المقدس لأن الكتاب كله هو  موحى به من الله "كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط  بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط  20:1،21).
بعد كل ما سبق وأوضحناه؛ للرد عليهم نستطيع أيضاً أن نسألهم؛  كيف بعد أن كُتبت الأناجيل كلها وانتشرت فى العالم كله، يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك  أن يحرّف فيها؟!! كيف يستطيع أن يُجمِّع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء  العالم أجمع ليُحرِّف فيها؟!!

مكتبة الإسكندرية

الذين  يتهموننا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؛ لماذا حرقوا مكتبة الاسكندرية؟ إن أولادنا  الأقباط العاملين بمكتبة الإسكندرية لديهم أوامر أن يكذبوا على السواح  الزائرين المكتبة ويقولون لهم إن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة.. لماذا  سنحرق نحن المكتبة؟!! وكيف نحرق نحن أقوال آبائنا أبطال الإيمان القديس  أثناسيوس والقديس كيرلس عمود الدين؟! لقد أرسل بابا الإسكندرية القديس  كيرلس عمود الدين البابا الرابع والعشرون رسالة إلى الإمبراطور ثيئودسيوس  الثانى يقول له: أرسلت لك نسخة أصلية منسوخة من النسخة الأصلية لرسالة  أبينا الطيب الذِكر أثناسيوس البابا العشرين لأبيكتيتوس عن طبيعة السيد  المسيح (الكريستولوجى)، لوجود بعض أناس يحرّفون كتابات القديس أثناسيوس..  لذلك أرسل له النسخة الأصلية. ولو قرأت رسالة القديس أثناسيوس لأبيكتيتوس؛  تجدها تماماً مثل تعليم القديس كيرلس عمود الدين عن تجسد الكلمة وعن  الكريستولوجى؛ مثلاً: يقول القديس أثناسيوس لقد جاء الله الكلمة فى شخصه  الخاص، أى شخص الله الكلمة هو شخص يسوع المسيح نفسه ولم يتخّذ شخص من البشر  وهكذا شرح القديس كيرلس عبارة "الكلمة صار جسداً" بمعنى أن الكلمة اتخذ  جسداً؛ وليس أن الكلمة تحوّل إلى جسد؛ مثلما نقول "صار لعنة لأجلنا" أى حمل  لعنة خطايانا وليس بمعنى تحوّل إلى لعنة..فمن هو الذى يحرق مكتبة  الإسكندرية؟ هل بطاركة الإسكندرية الذين كانوا هم مديرى الكلية الإكليريكية  بمدرسة الإسكندرية أعظم مدرسة لاهوتية فى العالم.. ظلت الكتب تُحرق لمدة  ستة شهور، وبعد كل ذلك يأمرون أولادنا الأقباط أن يكذبوا على السواح  ويقولوا أن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة. ولكن:

الحق يتكلم حتى ولو صمت. ويتكلم ولو بدا أنه قد ضاع لأن الحق لا يمكن أن يضيع


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

ضلالة إنجيل برنابا

يقول السيد محمد على سلامة فى كتابه بعنوان  "فيلم آلام المسيح" The Passion of Christ: إن العهد الجديد الحقيقى هو  "إنجيل برنابا".. واستند إلى هذا الكتاب المزيّف فى أقواله فى أكثر من مكان  فى كتاباته مثل صفحة 62، وصفحة 117، وصفحة 119 ويعتبر أن كل ما ورد فى  إنجيل برنابا هو الحق وكل الحق..
تعالوا بنا للنظر فى ما يقوله هذا  الإنجيل: يقول: عند خلق الله لآدم، عمل الرب عجينة ووضعها تخمر 25 ألف سنة  فى الجنة. ثم جاء الشيطان وبصق عليها. فجاء الرب وأخذ بصقة الشيطان مع جزء  من عجينة آدم وصنع منها الكلب ولذلك الكلب يكون نجس لأنه عبارة عن بصقة  شيطان!!.
والرب لم يخترَ مكاناً لوضع العجينة إلاّ وسط الشارع!!.. ثم  أمر الرب الكلب أن ينبح على الحِصِنة، وبعد أن نبح الكلب جريت الحِصنة فى  الجنة. ثم اضطر الرب أن يأخذ العجينة وعمل آدم، وقيل إن مكان بصقة الشيطان  هى صُرّة آدم.ويقول الأستاذ محمد شفيق غربال فى موسوعته: إن كتاب إنجيل  برنابا كتاب مملوء بالخرافات والأخطاء العلمية والعقلية ولا يستطيع أن  يقبله ضمير مسيحى أو مُسلم ولا أى إنسان عاقل يستطيع أن يقبل أن هذا كتاب  موحى به من الله.. لذى كتب إنجيل برنابا هو فاراو مارينو راهب فى أسبانيا  فى القرن الخامس عشر. وقد أشهر هذا الراهب إسلامه وكتب هذا الكتاب ونَسَبَه  إلى برنابا الرسول. وهو كتاب مملوء بالأخطاء الجغرافية والعلمية ليس  مجالها الآن. ولكن قد صدر الكثير من الشرائط الكاسيت والكتب ترد على هذا  الإنجيل المملوء بالخرافات. ونحن ردّينا على خرافة إنجيل برنابا من جهة أن  علماء المسلمين أنفسهم يعتبرونه كتاب لا يقبله العقل ولا الضمير.
وقد  ذكر السيد محمد على سلامة فى كتابه اسم إنجيل برنابا فى أكثر من مكان..  مثلاً؛ على صفحة 117 يقول "نص حديث المسيح مع المرأة السامرية.." وعلى صفحة  119 ذكر من إنجيل برنابا إصحاح (81 إلى 83) ومُعتبر إن أى حاجة وردت فى  إنجيل برنابا تكون هى الحق وكل الحق. وعلمياً يوضع كتاب السيد محمد على  سلامة فى مستوى الصفر مادام أقام دعواه أساساً على هذا الكتاب المزيّف –  إنجيل برنابا.ثم يتحسّر السيد محمد على سلامة على الأقباط ويقول إن الأقباط  عاشوا فى ضلال وسيهلكون.. وسنذكر بعض هذه الدعاوى:
على صفحة 62 فى كتاب  السيد محمد على سلامة يقول: "إنجيل برنابا هو الإنجيل الذى كتبه الحوارى  برنابا أحد حوارى المسيح عيسى عليه السلام وقد اكتشفه أحد النصارى فى القرن  الثامن عشر الميلادى وترجمه إلى العربية أحد النصارى أيضاً وهو الدكتور  خليل سعادة. والمسيحيون أنكروا هذا الإنجيل دون أن يقدموا دليلاً علمياً  مقنعاً على رفضهم له (من يقبل هذا الكلام؟!! نحن قدّمنا الكثير من الدلائل  العلمية المقنعة على رفضنا لهذا الإنجيل المزيّف الذى من داخل أقواله يقول:  القمل الذى فى شعر الإنسان سيتحوّل إلى لآلئ فى الجنة..) فهُم الذين  اكتشفوه، وهُم الذين ترجموه، فالله الأمر (أى أننا فى ضلال مبين). ولم  يعترفوا بهذا الإنجيل لِما فيه من نصوص تهدم الديانة المسيحية من أساسها  وتؤيد عقائد الإسلام. وفيه أن عيسى عبد الله ونبيه لا إنه إله أو ابن إله،  وفيه أن محمد رسول الله ودعوة عيسى عليه السلام إلى الإيمان بآخر الأنبياء  وسيدهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم. ومن تأمل هذا الإنجيل وقرأه؛ يُحِّس فيه  بنفس الأسلوب والعبارات الموجودة فى الأناجيل الأخرى". هذا كلام مؤلف  الكتاب محمد على سلامة.نحن ردينا على خرافة إنجيل برنابا من جهة أن نفس  علماء المسلمين يعتبروه كتاب لا يقبله العقل ولا الضمير.
ويظن هذا  المؤلف أنه قد جاء بأخطر ضربة للمسيحية على صفحة 56: ويقول؛ إن الآية التى  على أساسها أقام المسيحيون عقيدتهم فى وحدانية الجوهر للثالوث هى "إن الذين  يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم  واحد" (1يو 7:5).. بدأ حديثه عن هذه الآية من صفحة 54 وقال: "والآن استمع  إلى هذه الكارثة: صيغة التثليث الوحيدة فى الأناجيل تُمحى من الطبعات  الحديثة. وردت هذه الصيغة فى رسالة يوحنا الأولى. وكانت تُعتبر النص الوحيد  فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يعطى الأساس لعقيدة التثليث عن المسيحيين وهذا النص  هو "إن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الأب (لم يرِد أن يكتب الآب، بل  كتب الأب) والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5) لكن  التراجم الحديثة للكتاب المقدس حذفتها باعتبارها نصاً دخيلاً أقحمه كاتب  مجهول منذ قرون. يقول كتاب(1): هل الكتاب المقدس حقاً كلمة الله الذى طُبع  فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1969م، ثم فى بيروت بالعربية عام 1971.  ويوزّع كرسالة تنصيرية فى صفحة 160 وهو يتحدث عن الترجمات المختلفة  المتلاحقة التى من شأنها تنقية الكتاب المقدس مما يكون قد عَلقَ به من  أخطاء نتيجة لقصور الترجمات السابقة ما يلى(2):
بمقارنة أعداد كبيرة من  المخطوطات القديمة باعتناء؛ يتمكن العلماء من اقتلاع أية أخطاء ربما تسللت  إليها، مثالاً على ذلك الإدخال الزائف فى يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح الخامس  الجزء الأخير من العدد 7 والجزء الأول من العدد 8 يقول حسب الترجمة  البروتستانتية العربية طبع الأمريكان فى بيروت، ونقرأ فى الترجمة اليسوعية  العربية شيئاً مماثلاً فى السماء الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة  هم واحد والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة. ولكن طوال القرون الثلاثة عشر  الأولى للميلاد لم تشتمل أية مخطوطة يونانية على هذه الكلمات والترجمة  البروتستانتية العربية ذات الشواهد وضعها بين هلالين موضحة فى المقدمة إنه  ليس لها وجود فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. وهكذا تساعدنا الترجمات العصرية للكتاب  المقدس الوصول إلى المعنى الصحيح لِما نقرأه.
هذا وتقول ترجمة الكتاب  المقدس العربية للكاثوليك: "لأن الشهود فى السماء ثلاثة الأب والكلمة  والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، والشهود فى الأرض ثلاثة الروح والماء  والدم وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى واحد" (1يو 7:5،
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.وتقول  ترجمة الكتاب المقدس العربية للبروتستانت: "فإن الذين يشهدون (فى السماء)  هم ثلاثة (الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. والذين  يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة) الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم فى الواحد"(3).  وإذا رجعنا إلى التنبيه الذى وضعته هذه الترجمة فى مطلعها؛ نجده يقول فى  الكلمات التى توضع بين هلالين
أو قوسين ما يلى: والهلالان يدلان على الكلمات التى بينها ليس لها وجود فى
أقدم  النسخ وأصحها. أى أن صيغة التثليث هذه فقرة مزيفة من عمل كاتب مجهول،  وترجمة العهد الجديد العربية للكاثوليك والذين يشهدون ثلاث الروح والماء  والدم، وهؤلاء متفقون. ثم فى الحاشية السفلى تعليقاً على العدد 7 فى بعض  الأصول الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، لم يرِد ذلك فى  الأصول اليونانية المعوّل
عليها. والأرجح أنه أُدخل إلى المتن فى بعض  النسخ. وهذا هو ما تقوله أيضاً ترجمة العهد الجديد العربية للمطبعة  الكاثوليكية سواء بالنسبة للمتن أو للحاشية وتظهر
صيغة التثليث هذه فى  ترجمة الملك جيمز الإنجليزية فقط، ولكنها اختفت من كل من الترجمة القياسية  الإنجليزية والترجمة الفرنسية المسكونية وترجمة أورشليم الفرنسية وترجمة  لويسيجو الفرنسية.
ومن الملاحظ أن صيغة التثليث قد اختفت بوجه عام من  أغلب التراجم الحديثة فى اللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية، بينما هى  لا تزال فى الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس للبروتستانت ولو أنها وُضعت بين  هلالين علامةً على عدم أصالتها.

والسؤال الآن إليك أيها المسيحى  المخلص ويا من تخاف الله؛ مَن المسئول عن مصائر الملايين من المسيحيين  الذين هلكوا وهم يعتقدون أن عقيدة التثليث التى تَعلَّموها تقوم على نص  صريح فى كتابهم المقدس، بينما هو نص دخيل أقحمته يد كاتب مجهول. إن الإجابة  والمسئولية لتقع أولاً وأخيراً على عاتق الذين أؤتمنوا على الكتاب المقدس  وكانوا عليه حفاظاً ومترجمين (ثم كتب فى الملاحظات فى أسفل الكتاب اسم مرجع  "الإسلام والأديان الأخرى لأحمد عبد الوهاب من صفحة 91 إلى صفحة 94)..


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

الدفاع عن الآية "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5).

نسأل  السيد محمد على سلامة؛ هل يستطيع أن يقوم بإصدار كتاب آخر يقول فيه إن كل  ما ورد فى العهد الجديد فى الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين هو صحيح وصادق ماعدا  هذه الآية فقط (1يو 7:5)!!!. فإذا كان الأمر كذلك وإذا كان السيد محمد على  سلامة حسب ما اقتبسه وأعلنه أن كل الكتب قالوا أن هذه الآية ليست موجودة فى  أقدم النسخ وأصحها. معنى هذا أن السيد محمد على سلامة يشهد أن كل  المسيحيين حذفوها أو على الأقل أعلنوا إنها كانت غير موجودة. وبذلك يشهد هو  نفسه للمسيحيين إنهم إذا اكتشفوا آية مزيدة؛ هم أنفسهم (المسيحيين) يعلنوا  أن هذه الآية غير موجودة فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها. وهل هذه الآية هى الوحيدة  التى تثبت عقيدة الثالوث فىنظرالكاتب؟

لدينا مئات الردود من الآيات  لإثبات عقيدة الثالوث، مثلاً؛ فى سفر أيوب نجده يشهد بألوهية الروح القدس -  أحد أقانيم الثالوث - إنه الخالق ويقول:

"روح الله صنعنى ونسمة  القدير أحيتنى" (أى 4:33). وبطرس الرسول فى سفر الأعمال يشهد للروح القدس  بأنه الله ويقول: "يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس  وتختلس من ثمن الحقل.. أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله" (أع 3:5،4)..  والمزمور يشهد للروح القدس بأنه كائن فى كل مكان "أين أذهب من روحك ومن  وجهك أين أهرب. إن صعدت إلى السماوات فأنت هناك وإن فرشت فى الهاوية فها  أنت. إن أخذت جناحى الصبح وسكنت فى أقاصى البحر. فهناك أيضاً تهدينى يدك  وتمسكنى يمينك"
(مز 7:139-10) أين أذهب من روحك؟ فروحك يملأ الوجود كله؛  فى السماء وفى الأرض وفى أقاصى البحار. الروح القدس كائن فى كل مكان؛  الروح القدس هو الخالق؛ الروح القدس هو الله.
قال السيد المسيح عن الروح  القدس: إنه روح الحق "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح  الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى" (يو 26:15) ولم يكن الروح القدس  مجرد طاقة لأن السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 14:16،15). وما  يسمعه يتكلم به "متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا  يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16)..
إثبات أقنومية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الروح القدس.. إثبات ألوهية الابن.. الآيات التى تثبت ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها حصر.

نقول  للسيد محمد على سلامة المعترض على الآية التى تقول: "هؤلاء الثلاثة هم  واحد" ما الفرق بين هذه الآية وبين قول السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو  30:10). هل سيقول أن هذه الآية أيضاً؛ لم توجد فى أقدم النسخ وأصحها؟!..  لقد وردت هذه الآية بنفس المعنى عدة مرات فى العهد الجديد: "أنا فى الآب  والآب فىّ" (يو 10:14)، "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن"  (يو 22:5)، "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو  خبّر" (يو 18:1)، "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن  والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت 19:28،20) "باسم"  وليس "باسماء" وأمرهم بممارسة سِر المعمودية الذى بدأ من العصر الرسولى  على اسم الثالوث القدوس، ثلاث غطسات فى معمودية واحدة "رب واحد إيمان واحد  معمودية واحدة" (أف 5:4) لماذا معمودية واحدة فى ثلاث غطسات؟ كيف تكون  معمودية واحدة، وتكون ثلاثة فى نفس الوقت؟ لأن ثالوث فى واحد، وواحد فى  ثالوث. إذاً الكنيسة لم تعتبر الثالوث واحد بالكلام المكتوب فقط، لكن  اعتبرته واحد بالممارسة. فحتى الإنسان المعمد الذى لا يعرف القراءة، نجده  وقت معموديته يُعلن إيمانه ويقول "ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا"..

وليس  هذا فقط بل سنرى أيضاً ما كتبه آباء ما قبل نيقية وما قبل أقدم نسخ للكتاب  المقدس الموجودة فى العالم عن هذه الآية "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو  7:5):
مكتوب فى مقدمة الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 418 :It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited by Cyprian(1).
تعنى  هذه العبارة؛ إنه من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5) لم يعاينها (لم  يرها ولم يستخدمها) الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس - الذى عاش ما بين سنة 200 إلى  258م. فهذه تعتبر قبل أقدم نسخة فى الكتاب المقدس الموجودة حالياً - حيث تم  كتابة هذا الكلام من قبل منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى. ولم توجد نسخة  لرسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى قبل هذا الوقت.

أما ما قاله القديس كبريانوس نفسه فى الجزء الخامس لآباء ما قبل نيقية صفحة 423 الطبعة الإنجليزية:
The  Lord says, “I and the Father are one” and again it is written of the  Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit, “And these three are  one”(2).
الترجمة: لقد قال الرب: أنا والآب واحد. وأيضاً مكتوب عن الآب  والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.. قال "مكتوب" ولم يقل  "مفهوم" أو "اعتقد"..
إذاً من قبل أقدم النسخ للكتاب المقدس كانت هذه الآية موجودة "وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد".
أما السؤال لماذا اختفت هذه الآية من بعض النسخ وتسلسلت بالرغم من إنها كانت موجودة من قبل أقدم النسخ؟ الإجابة:
كان  هناك طابع لدى المسيحيين احتراماً للأيقونات المدشّنة والكتب المقدسة إنه  إذا أكلت العِتّة كتاب أو أيقونة مدشّنة؛ يتم حرقه فى فرن القربان. و هذا  ثابت تاريخياً – عندما رُسمت أسقف؛ وجدت قرابنى كنيسة مارجرجس المزاحم فى  بساط النصارة يوقِد فرن القربان بالمخطوطات القديمة..
ورق الكتب له  عُمر، ولا يعيش إلى ما لا نهاية، بعد زمن نرى أن المتبقى من الصفحة جزء  بسيط وباقى الورقة ذابت أو أكلتها العِتّة.. نجد أن الناسخ يمسك دوبارة فوق  الورق ويعمل سطور، وأثناء النقل؛ وجد آيتين تحت بعض؛ إحداهما تقول:
"فالذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة؛ الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد".. والسطر الذى تحته وجدت الآية:
"والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة؛ الماء والروح والدم؛ وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى الواحد"..
فطبعاً  بمقارنة الناسخ للسطرين معاً؛ وجد تطابق فى الكلمات للسطرين وخصوصاً فى  بداية كل سطر ونهايته، والسطرين تحت بعض تماماً، لذلك من الممكن بدون قصد؛  يغفل نظره عن السطر الأول ويحذف هذه الآية.. من الممكن جداً أن يكون حدث  هذا الأمر..

وإذا سألنا؛ إذا كان هذا هو ما حدث، فلماذا انتشر هذا  الأمر؟! ولماذا توجد نسخ أجدد؛ بها الآية، والنسخ الأقدم ليس فيها الآية؟!!  الإجابة لأن ليست كل النسخ تُنقل من أصل واحد.. فقد انتشر الكتاب المقدس  وحتى القرن الثالث الميلادى كانت موجودة فى كل النسخ، ولكن الذى حدث إنه  عندما لن تُنقل مرة؛ نُسخ منها الكثير، ولكن النُسخ القديمة التى تم  إعدامها تسببت لأن تصير النُسخ التى بها الآية أحدث من التى ليس بها  الآية.هناك راهب فى الأديرة يستطيع أن ينسخ مخطوطة فى أسبوع فقط، وغيره من  الرهبان يظل ينسخ المخطوطة لمدة سنة.. فمن الممكن جداً أن النساخ فى منطقة  ما ينسخون كثيراً، وفى منطقة أخرى ينسخون ببطء.
أما مسألة أنها لم توجد  فى أقدم النسخ، فأين هى أقدم النسخ؟! لا يوجد سوى النسخ التى ذكرناها فى  مقدمة كلامنا لهذا الموضوع (الفاتيكانية والسكندرية والسينائية). ولكن  تاريخ الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس الذى هو منتصف القرن الثالث الميلادى قبل سنة  258م؛ وهو قبل تاريخ هذه النسخ الثلاث وأقدم منهم - بل وقبل كل النسخ  الموجودة حالياً بين أيدينا، ذكر أن الآية "الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم الآب  والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 7:5). ولا توجد  إطلاقاً نسخة لرسالة يوحنا الأولى أقدم من تاريخ هذا الأسقف..
هذه الآية موجودة أيضاً فى إنجيل يوحنا وليست فى الرسالة الأولى فقط
عندما  قابل السيد المسيح نيقوديموس قال له: "الحق الحق أقول لك إننا إنما نتكلم  بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا. إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات  ولستم تؤمنون، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات" (يو 11:3،12) يتكلم بصيغة  الجمع إننا نتكلم، نعلم، نشهد، رأينا؛ شهادتنا أى شهادة واحدة ولم يقل  شهادتينا.
من هم الذين يشهدون فى السماء؟ "كيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات".
يقول  عن الروح القدس: "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق  الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معى من  الابتداء" (يو 26:15،27) بدأ يتكلم هنا عن شاهد الذى هو الروح القدس. وقال  أيضاً عن الروح القدس؛ إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل ما يسمعه يتكلم به "وأما  متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل  كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16).
أما عن شهادة الآب قال "ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب إلاّ الذى من الله، هذا قد رأى الآب"
(يو  46:6)، وقال فى يوحنا 5 ابتداءً من الآية 30 "أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسى  شيئاً كما أسمع أدين ودينونتى عادلة لأنى لا أطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئة الآب  الذى أرسلنى. إن كنت أشهد لنفسى فشهادتى ليست حقاً. الذى يشهد لى هو آخر  وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التى يشهدها لى هى حق.. وأنا لا أقبل شهادة من إنسان..  وأما أنا فلى شهادة أعظم من يوحنا لأن الأعمال التى أعطانى الآب لأكملها  هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلنى. والآب  نفسه الذى أرسلنى يشهد لى (شهادة الآب)" (يو 30:5-37)..
وقال لهم: "فى  ناموسكم مكتوب إن شهادة رجلين حق. أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى ويشهد لى الآب الذى  أرسلنى" (يو 17:8،18) إذاً كم شاهد هنا؟ ثلاثة:

1- أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى.

2- ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى.
3- وشهادة الروح القدس فى (يو 26:15).


إذاً  الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة مثلما قال لنا القديس يوحنا فى رسالته  الأولى (1يو 7:5). فالذى كتب إنجيل يوحنا هو الذى كتب رسالة يوحنا وكلامه  واحد مسوق من الروح القدس.
ويقول فى يو 16: "إن لى أموراً كثيرة أيضاً  لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن. وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق  فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به  ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو  لى لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 12:16-15) يقول هنا عن الروح  القدس إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به. وقال لنيقوديموس:  "إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا" (يو 11:3). لا أتخيل ولو للحظة  واحدة أن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى بعدما شرح بالتفصيل فى إنجيله وذكر  إجمالاً شهادة الأقانيم، إنه يتكلم فى رسالته الأولى عن الذين يشهدون على  الأرض ولا يذكر إطلاقاً الذين يشهدون فى السماء.. لذلك نجد أن كاتب مقدمة  آباء ما قبل نيقية: It is hard to believe that 1 John v. 7 was not cited  by Cyprian(1).أى؛ من الصعب أن نصدّق أن يوحنا الأولى 7:5 لم يعاينها  الأسقف الشهيد كبريانوس.

حفظ الوديعة

يجب أن نعلم أطفالنا  ونحفّظهم الكتاب المقدس، فقد قال بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "وإنك منذ  الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى  المسيح يسوع" (2تى 15:3) مقصود بعبارة "الكتب المقدسة" هنا العهد القديم  لأنه فى وقت طفولية القديس تيموثاوس لم تكن أناجيل العهد الجديد والرسائل  قد كُتبت بعد.. فلابد أن نُحفِّظ أطفالنا أكبر كمية ممكنة من الكتب المقدسة  وهذه مسئولية خطيرة جداً لأن المثل الشائع يقول إن "التعليم فى الصغر مثل  النقش على الحجر". وإذا قصّرنا فى ذلك فإننا نُقصّر فى حفظ الوديعة.
ففى  العصر المسيحى الأول؛ كان المؤمنون يحفظون الأسفار المقدسة.. فكانت تُكتب  وتُحفظ فى قلوب وعقول المؤمنين فى آنٍ واحد. وإنه لشىء جميل جداً أن كلام  الله يكون على الورق مكتوباً، وفى القلب محفوظاً. فالكتاب المقدس ليس هو  فقط مخطوطات تنسخ ولكنه قديسين يحيوْن بكلام الله. لذلك قال السيد المسيح  "الكلام الذى أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة" (يو 63:6).

الكنيسة شاهدة للكتاب المقدس

إن  الكنيسة هى شاهدة للكتاب المقدس.. شاهدة لصحته.. شاهدة لعصمته، والكتاب  المقدس شاهد للكنيسة. فالكتاب المقدس هو جزء من التقليد الرسولى الذى  استلمته الكنيسة وأيضاً هو حارس التقليد، لأنه هو الذى يحمي التقليد من أى  شئ يندس فيه ويتعارض مع فكر الله ومشيئته. فالكتاب المقدس هو فى التقليد  وهو أيضاً حارس للتقليد، وهو صاحب السلطة العليا عليه.. فالكنيسة تحرس  الكتاب المقدس، والكتاب يحرس الكنيسة، والروح القدس هو الذى يقود هذا وتلك.  "لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من  الروح القدس" (2بط 21:1).
فالروح القدس هو الذى يسوق الكنيسة ويقودها  ويعمل فيها. ولذلك تحترم الكنيسة الكتاب المقدس جداً وتقرأ فصول كثيرة من  العهد القديم والعهد الجديد فى كل المناسبات. وحينما يُقرأ الإنجيل يقف  الجميع بخوف وخشوع، ويقول الشماس: "قفوا بخوف أمام الله وانصتوا لسماع  الإنجيل المقدس". وتنار الشموع حول الإنجيل لأن الإنجيل هو نور العالم.  لهذا قال القديس بولس الرسول "لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة  التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور  مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل المـوت وأنـار الحيـاة والخلـود بواسطة  الإنجيـل" (2تى 9:1،10).وفى كل قداس وكل معمودية وكل سر من أسرار الكنيسة  السبعة تُقرأ فصول من الكتاب المقدس. وعندما يقرأ فصل من الإنجيل، وتصلى  صلاة خاصة تسمى "أوشية الإنجيل" وهى طلبة خاصة يقال فيها: "فلنستحق أن نسمع  ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة بطلبات قديسيك" ويقول الشماس "صلوا من أجل الإنجيل  المقدس".
ونتذكر فى هذه الصلاة كلمات السيد المسيح التى قالها لرسله:  "ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع" (مت 16:13). فنشعر  إننا مغبوطون لأننا قد نلنا هذا الشرف العظيم أن نستمع إلى كلمات الإنجيل.  فالقديس أنطونيوس عندما دخل الكنيسة، وكانت الأذن مستعدة للسمع، والقلب  مستعد للطاعة، وسمع كلمات الإنجيل "إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع  أملاكك واعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء وتعال اتبعنى" (مت 21:19). ذهب  وصنع ما سمعه فى فصل الإنجيل المقدس وهكذا خرج أبو الرهبان ليبدأ مرحلة  جديدة فى تاريخ الرهبنة المسيحية. لذلك فإن السيد المسيح قد شبه كلامه  بالزارع الذى خرج ليزرع. فالذى وقع على الأرض الجيدة أعطى ثمراً ثلاثين  وستين ومائة.

ارتباط العهد القديم و العهد الجديد

فى كلام  معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "إنك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب  المقدسة القادرة أن تُحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" (2تى  15:3)، ربط عجيب جداً بين العهد القديم والجديد. لأن المقصود بالكتب  المقدسة التى عرفها منذ الطفولية هى العهد القديم وعند قوله: "القادرة أن  تُحكّمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذى فى المسيح يسوع" فهى انطلاقة من القديم إلى  الجديد.. فهى التى تحكمك للخلاص، وهى التى تعطيك الحكمة والاستنارة والفهم  فيما يخص الإيمان الذى بالمسيح يسوع.
لذلك قال السيد المسيح لليهود:  "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهى التى تشهد لى" (يو  39:5). وقال أيضاً: "لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب  عنى" (يو 46:5)، ومن الاقتباسات أيضاً من العهد القديم وموجودة فى العهد  الجديد؛ أقوال كثيرة للسيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد مأخوذة من العهد القديم  مثل حديثه مع تلميذى عمواس سجل القديس لوقا الإنجيلى عنه: "ثم ابتدأ من  موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب" (لو  27:24). وكذلك عند ظهوره للرسل مجتمعين بعد القيامة "قال لهم هذا هو الكلام  الذى كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى  ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" (لو 44:24) عبارة "وأنا بعد معكم" بمعنى  أن هذا الكلام قاله السيد المسيح لهم قبل الصلب، ثم عاد وقاله لهم بعد  القيامة، فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.. أى أن السيد المسيح قد شهد لجميع أسفار  العهد القديم التى كانت موجودة فى أيامه وسُجِل ذلك فى العهد الجديد.
وقول  السيد المسيح: "مكتوب أن ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة من  الله" (لو 4:4). فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدّعى تحريف العهد القديم.
ولكن  أحياناً يقول البعض: إن العهد الجديد هو الذى يجب أن نتبعه، لأن العهد  القديم به وصايا قد انتهت بمجىء السيد المسيح، لدرجة أنهم يقولون إن إله  العهد القديم ليس هو إله العهد الجديد!!.. هذا كلام خاطئ جداً، لأن الذى  تغير هو الإنسان وليس الله. لأن عهد الخلاص الذى أعطاه الله لإبراهيم فى  العهد القديم هو نفسه الذى تحقق فى العهد الجديد "وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى  بيت داود فتاه.. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس، القسم الذى حلف  لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا نعبده  بقداسة وبر جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 69:1-75).

صلوا من أجل الإنجيل

نحتاج  أن نصلى صلوات خاصة لكى يفتح الله أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب. وأوشية الإنجيل هى  إحدى هذه الصلوات وأهمها. وأيضاً فى صلواتنا الخاصة يجب أن نصلى لكى  يعطينا الله فهماً للأسفار المقدسة. هناك أشخاص يقرأون الكتاب المقدس وهم  راكعون أو وهم وقوف فى وضع صلاة لأن الإنجيل هو كلام الله.
يقول المرنم  فى المزمور: "إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله لأنه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه  ولقديسيه" (مز 8:84). لذلك عندما نقرأ الإنجيل نكون فى وضع المتلقى لرسالة  سماوية تمس حياتنا الخاصة، وأيضاً لكى نفهم أعماق الأسرار المذخّرة وراء  هذه الكلمات "وُجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لى للفرح" (إر 16:15).
إن  الإنسان الروحى يتغذى بكلام الكتب المقدسة، وهذا ما قال عنه السيد المسيح:  "مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت  4:4). هناك أشخاص يهملون دراسة الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم. ولكن بولس  الرسول يحذرنا بقوله "الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكّمك للخلاص" (2تى 15:3).
فعندما  نقرأ فى سفر إرميا "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك  وينجح ويُجرى حقاً وعدلاً فى الأرض. فى أيامه يُخلص يهوذا ويسكن إسرائيل  آمناً وهذا هو اسمه الذى يدعونه به الرب برنا" (إر 5:23-6). فنجد أن هذه  الكلمات لها نغمة خاصة فى أذهان المنتظرين الفداء فى إسرائيل لأنها تشير  بوضوح إلى السيد المسيح البار القدوس ابن داود الذى أعطى الأمان لمؤمنيه  بمصالحتهم مع أبيه السماوى.

يذكر عهده المقدس

تحمل عبارة  "العهد القديم" أكثر من معنى؛ فعندما نقول: "كتب العهد القديم" نقصد  الأسفار التى كتبت قبل مجىء السيد المسيح، وعندما نقول "العهد بين الله  وشعبه" الذى نقضه الشعب فهذا معنى آخر لكلمة العهد.. والعهد الذى بين الله  وإبراهيم هو عهد خلاص، لذلك هو هو نفسه العهد الذى تكلم عنه زكريا أبو  يوحنا المعمدان.. وهو العهد الذى تكلمت عنه السيدة العذراء فى تسبحتها  "تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى.. كما كلم آباءنا لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد" (لو  47:1،55).لا يوجد شئ يسمى إله العهد القديم، وإله العهد الجديد. ويقول  معلمنا بولس الرسول "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب  8:13). وكذلك يقول الكتاب عن الله "الذى ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران" (يع  17:1). فالإنسان هو الذى يتغير وليس الله.
لذلك عندما سُئل السيد المسيح  عن الطلاق "قالوا له فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق" (مت  7:19). قال: "من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم" (مت 8:19). فليس التغير فى الله  معطى الوصية، ولكن فى الإنسان الذى ينفّذ الوصية.

النعمة و الإنسان

ما  الفرق بين الإنسان قبل النعمة والإنسان بعد النعمة؟ قد جاء السيد المسيح  ليحرر الإنسان من الخطية والعبودية، ويعبر بالبشر من الموت الأبدى إلى  الحياة، ومن الظلمة إلى النور. فكيف تكون وصايا العهد القديم هى نفسها  وصايا العهد الجديد؟!! كيف يُطالب الله الإنسان قبل الخلاص بنفس الوصايا  التى يطالبه بها بعد إتمام الخلاص؟!! فأين التجديد؟!!
يقول الكتاب "إذاً  إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة" (2كو 17:5). فالإنسان الذى أخذ  النعمة والبنوة والتجديد، مطالَب بوصايا سامية ومقدسة جداً. لأن الإنسان  الذى ورث خطية آدم ويعيش تحت لعنة الناموس كيف يُطلب منه وصايا العهد  الجديد؟!! وكيف يستطيع تنفيذها بدون أن يأخذ إمكانية تنفيذها؟!! ولكى  نستطيع تنفيذ وصايا السيد المسيح، أعطانا الرب نعمة التجديد والتبنى،  وصالحنا مع الآب السماوى، وأعطانا سكنى الروح القدس فى داخلنا. وبذلك  نستطيع أن ننفذ وصايا الكمال.

ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل

نحن  نرفض تماماً الإدعاء بأن هناك إله يسمى "إله العهد القديم" وإله يسمى "إله  العهد الجديد". فيقولون قديماً كان الله يوصى شعبه أن يخرجوا للحرب، وفى  العهد الجديد قال "أحبوا أعداءكم" (مت 44:5).. فنحن نقول إن الله قد أوصى  أيضاً فى العهد الجديد أن نحارب الشيطان ففى العهد القديم كان الإنسان  يحارب الوثنية، لكى يستطع أن يحافظ على كيانه، لأنه ليس له سيف الروح القدس  وكلمة الله. لذلك كان يحارب بالسيف، لكى يستطيع كشعب خاص، ومملكة كهنة أن  يحافظ على كيانه من عبادة الأوثان. لكن فى العهد الجديد قال: "ها أنا  أرسلكم كغنم فى وسط ذئاب، فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام" (مت  16:10). فإنسان العهد الجديد له إمكانيات تختلف تماماً عن إنسان العهد  القديم. وهو قال أيضاً: "لأنى أنا أعطيكم فماً وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم  أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها" (لو 15:21).
لقد خرجت المسيحية تهز العالم  كله "وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين، يخرجون الشياطين باسمى ويتكلمون بألسنة  جديدة" (مر 17:16). فمن كان يستطيع أن يخرج شيطاناً فى العهد القديم؟!! لقد  اهتزت مملكة الشيطان أمام قوة الكرازة بالإنجيل بواسطة رسل المسيح الذين  "إلى كل الأرض خرج صوتهم وإلى أقاصى المسكونة أقوالهم" (رو 18:10).
فى  العهد القديم كان الله يحافظ على شعبه، ويحوطه فى مساحة ضيقة، وأقصى شئ كان  هو منع تسلل الوثنيين فى وسطهم. أما فى العهد الجديد فقد قال لهم: "اذهبوا  إلى العالم أجمع، واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها" (مر 15:16)، وهنا أصبحت  الكنيسة تنطلق إلى العالم أجمع. لأنها تحمل قوة الشهادة للمسيح، ومعها ما  هو أقوى من الموت. لأنها تشهد للحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأظهرت  لنا، لم تعد تخشى الموت.. فلهذا علينا أن نشهد دائماً بقيامة ربنا يسوع  المسيح من الأموات. وكما نقول فى القداس الإلهى: "آمين آمين آمين بموتك  يارب نبشر وبقيامتك المقدسة وصعودك إلى السموات نعترف". هذه هى رسالتنا فى  هذا العالم؛ ننشر السلام.. ننشر الحب.. نكرز بالحياة.. نكرز بقيامة يسوع  المسيح من الأموات. ليجعلنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا شهود حقيقيين للقيامة وبشارة  الإنجيل.

ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين،


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

شهادة العلم والآثار للكتاب المقدس لنيافة الأنبا مكسيموس
الكتاب  المقدس هو أنفاس الله، هو كلام الله، والكتاب كله موحى به من الله. هو  كتاب الله ليوضح لنا خطة الله من جهة الإنسان.. من بداية خلقته إلى سقوطه  إلى فدائه، إلى تدبير المجىء الثانى ثم الدينونة العامة ثم الحياة الأبدية.  هو كتاب روحى خلاصى بالدرجة الأولى. كتاب يوضح تعاملات الله مع البشر على  مر العصور منذ آدم إلى يوحنا الرائى مروراً بأخنوخ ونوح وإبراهيم واسحق  ويعقوب ويوسف وموسى والأنبياء. وبطرس وبولس وتوما وزكا والسامرية... لنفهم  فكر الله وطريقة الله.


الكتاب المقدس ليس هو كتاب تاريخ، ولكنه  يخلو من الأخطاء التاريخية، وساعدنا كثيراً فى دراسة تاريخ الكون والبشرية.  والكتاب المقدس ليس هو كتاب علم، ولكنه يخلو من الأخطاء... العلمية سواء  المنتشرة وقت كتابة الأسفار أو ظهرت بعدها. ولكنه يساعدنا فى دراسة الظواهر  الكونية. وجاء وقت اجتمع بعض من أعداء الكتاب المقدس واستخرجوا من الكتاب  المقدس خمسين خطاً علمياً (فى نظرهم وحسب النظريات الموجودة وقتها). ولكن  بمرور الأيام اكتشفوا خطأ النظريات العلمية هذه، وثبت صحة الكتاب  المقدس.سنتكلم عن شهادة العلم الحديث للكتاب المقدس. وإن كان الكتاب يشهد  لنفسه ولا يحتاج لشهادة آخر. ولكننا نفرح حينما ندرس الكتاب من كل الجوانب.

أولاً : نريد أن نقرر الحقائق التالية :
1- الكتاب المقدس يحوى حقائق علمية كثيرة ولكنها مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب كل الناس، لأنه كتاب كل البشر.
2- الكتاب المقدس لم يحتوى على الأخطاء العلمية الكثيرة، التى كانت شائعة فى وقت كتابة الأسفار المقدسة.
3- الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً.

ثانيًا: بعض النقاط التى تدل على توافق العلم الحديث مع الكتاب المقدس :
1-  الكون ليس أزلياً : فسفر التكوين يذكر "فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض"  (تك 1:1). وهذا يشير بوضوح إلى أن الكون له بداية وهذا ما يقره العلم  الحديث الآن وما يتفق عليه جميع العلماء.
2- كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بدون  حياة : فسفر التكوين يذكر "وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة"  (تك 2:1) هذا يشير إلى أن الأرض ظهرت أولاً خالية من الحياة، وشكل الأرض لم  يستقر إذ كانت الأرض خربة (without form) وهذا ما يقره العلم الحديث.إذ  يقول أن الأرض كانت كتلة منصهرة من السوائل ذات الأبخرة التى كانت تتجمع  وتتساقط ثانية على شكل مياه. ولم تظهر الحياة إلا بعد أن تجمدت القشرة  الخارجية للأرض بينما باطن الأرض لازال فى حياة سيولة وإلتهاب، وهذا ما  يظهر أحياناً فى البراكين، عندما يضعف جزء من القشرة الأرضية، وتخرج الحمم  من باطن الأرض فى شكل معادن منصهرة.
3- إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان  واحد : إذ يذكر سفر التكوين "وقال له لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء إلى مكان  واحد ولتظهر اليابسة وكان كذلك" (تك 9:1) وفعلاً توصل العلماء حديثاً إلى  أن جميع المحيطات مجتمعة فعلاً إذ هى متصلة معاً بقاع واحد. وهذه الحقيقة  لم تكن معروفة قبل الإكتشافات الجغرافية فى القرنين 15،16.
4- تتابع  ظهور النباتات : يذكر سفر التكوين أيضاً "وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشباً  وبقلاً ويبذر بذراً" وشجراً ذا ثمر يعمل ثمراً كجنسه" (تك 11:1) وهذا يتفق  تماماً مع العلم والحفريات التى أنبتت فعلاً هذا الترتيب فى ظهور النباتات  الأعشاب ثم بقول ثم أشجار.
5- تتابع ظهور الكائنات الحية : طبقاً لما  جاء فى سفر التكوين (ص1) فإن الكائنات الحية ظهرت بالترتيب الأتى: النباتات  ثم المائيات ثم البرمائيات ثم الزواحف المنقرضة ثم الثدييات ثم أخيراً  الإنسان... وهذا يتفق تماماً مع العلوم البيولوجية والعلوم الجيلوجية.
6-  خلق الإنسان من تراب الأرض : لقد جاء فى سفر التكوين "وجبل الرب الإله آدم  تراباً من الأرض" (تك 7:2) والتحليل الكيمائى الحديث أثبت وأوضح ان جسم  الإنسان مؤلف من عناصر كلها ترجع إلى تراب الأرض.
7- إشارة إلى كروية  الأرض : لقد ذكر إشعياء النبى فى سفره عن الله "الجالس على كرة الأرض" (إش  22:40) ولقد ظلت البشرية آلاف السنين تعتقد ان الأرض مسطحة حتى جاء جاليليو  (1564-1642م) وأكتشف كروية الأرض. وكان ذلك بعد حوالى ألفى سنة من زمن  إشعياء النبى.
8- الكتاب المقدس أشار للجاذبية الأرضية : لقد قال أيوب  البار "يمد الشمال على الحال يعلق الأرض على لا شئ" (أى 7:26). هذا فى  الوقت الذى كانت فيه الكثير من الخرافات شائعة عن إرتكاز الأرض على قرن  حيوان كبير اسمه (أطلس).
9- الكتاب المقدس أشار إلى دورة المياه فى  الطبيعة : لقد قال سليمان الحكيم "كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر والبحر ليس  بملآن إلى المكان الذى جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة" (جا 7:1) وهذه  حقيقة علمية عرفت بعد ذلك بعد تقدم علوم الجغرافيا والطبيعة.
10-  الكتاب المقدس أشار الى تنوع الخلايا فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة : يقول  القديس بولس "ليس كل جسد جسداً واحداً بل للناس جسد واحد وللبهائم جسد آخر  وللسمك آخر وللطير آخر" (1كو 39:15) وهذا ما أقره العلم حديثاً إذا أثبت  أنه يوجد إختلاف فى تركيب الأنسجة لكل نوع من الكائنات الحية حتى أن  التحاليل الحديثة يمكنها ان تميز بين أنسجة جسم الإنسان وأنسجة جسم  الحيوان، وأنسجة جسم السمك.
هذه بعض الأمور التى توضح توافق العلم  الحديث والكتاب المقدس. وسنذكر قصة واقعية جميلة كيف أن الكتاب المقدس يلهم  العلماء المؤمنين بالله.
القصة : اكتشف المعالم (متى مورى) رائد علم  جغرافيا المحيطات أن الأسماك تتحرك فى المياه فى طرق محددة كما يسير الناس  فى الشوارع، وقام برسم أول خريطة لهذه المسالك سنة 1854م. ولهذا الاكتشاف  قصة لطيفة وجميلى.
ففى ذات يوم كان (متى مورى) مريضاً وملازماً الفراش.  وكان يحب الكتاب المقدس جداً ومواظب على قراءته.. وبسبب مرض كان ابنه يقرأ  له فى الكتاب المقدس.. وكان يقرأ له فى سفر المزامير.. وبالتحديد المزمور  الثامن وفى أحد آيات المزمور، الآية رقم 8.. آية تقول "وسمك البحر السالك  فى سبل المياه" (مز 8:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  الآية داقت بذهنه، فطلب من ابنه أن يقرأ المزمور تانى.. وعندما وصل هذه  العبارة، قال لابنه: كف اليوم يا ابنى.. فما دام الكتاب المقدس قال أن  السمك يمشى فى مسالك، فلابد أنها موجودة.. وربنا يساعدنى لكيما أكتشفها!  لقد كانت الآية التى أنشدها داود النبى بالروح القدس هى سر إلهام هذا  العالم الكبير فى هذا الاكتشاف العجيب.. أنها آية بسيطة قالها داود النبى  بالروح قبل أكثر من 2800 سنة من هذا الاكتشاف!! ولكنه كلام الله. وكلام ملك  الملوك لا يسقط أبداً.. ياربى يسوع المسيح يا من تهدى السمك طريقه فى عمق  البحار والمحيطات "اهدى نفسى إلى سبل البر" (مز 3:23)، "احفظنى فى سبل  الصديقين لأرضيك بحلو الثمار" (أم 20:2).

ثالثًا: الآثار تشهد لصحة الكتاب المقدس:

علم  الآثار من العلوم الهامة جداً التى تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس، وبفضل  الاكتشافات الأثرية والحفريات تأيد صحة كثير مما ورد ذكره فى الكتاب المقدس  سواء من جهة الأشخاص أو المدن أو العوائد.

أولا العهد القديم:
+ عثر الأثريون على ألواح جنوب شرق مدينة (نينوى).. تكشف لنا محتويات هذه الألواح عن بعض العادات الوارد ذكرها فى سفر التكوين :
-  مما جاء فى هذه الألواح نعرف إنه كانت عادة أن الزوجين العاقرين يقومان  بتبنى من يسهر على رعايتهما فيرد أملاكهما بعد الممات. ومن هنا نفهم قول  إبراهيم الذى خاطب الرب "أيها السيد الرب ماذا تعطينى وأنا ماض عقيما ومالك  بيتى هو اليعازر الدمشقى" (تك 2:15،3).
- هناك عادة دونت فى هذه  الألواح أن تعطى الزوجة العاقر جاريتها لزوجها لكى تنجب لها أطفالاً. وهذا  ما فعلته سارة إذ قدمت جاريتها هاجر لزوجها إبراهيم، وكذلك راحيل قدمت  جاريتها ليئة لزوجها يعقوب.
- ومن العادات التى سجلتها تلك الألواح أن  كلمات رب البيت وهو على شفا الموت تسرى كوثيقة قانونية. هكذا جاء فى (تك  49:4) وكيف أن يهوذا صار رأساً لعائلة يعقوب بناءً على وصيته قبل موته.
-  وتكشف لنا هذه الألواح أن آلهة الأسرة وتعرف باسم (التراقيم) كانت فى غاية  الأهمية لمن يمتلكها، كانوا يعتقدون أنها تجلب له الثراء والنجاح والحق فى  الميراث... وهكذا نفهم لماذا ثار لابان حينما اكتشف هروب يعقوب، وأن آلهته  قد اختفت فى نفس الوقت.

+ تحفظ لنا الآثار أسماء المدن والأماكن التى مر بها إبراهيم مثل دوثان، شكيم..
+  يذكر العالمان كيل، الكسيس مالون نتيجة حفرياتهما فى منطقة البحر الميت أن  منطقة سدوم تظهر أنها أبيدت بنار هائلة ولم تسكن بعد ذلك.
+ كما حفظت  الآثار أسماء بعض الملوك الذين ورد ذكرهم فى (تك 14) مثل أمرافل ملك شنعار،  وأيضاً اسم كدرلعومر ملك عيلام، وكذلك باسم أريوك وتتعال. وفى ألواح  مكتشفة فى تلك المنطقة مذكور أن ثلاثة من هؤلاء الملوك الأربعة وهم  (كدرلعومر، أريوك، تدعال) اتحدوا فى حملتهم على بابل.
+ كما أثبتت  الحفريات التى أجريت فى موقع مدينة أريحا القديمة أن أسوارها سقطت دون أى  سبب من الخارج. كما أثبتت أن بعض المنازل كانت مبنية فوق سور المدينة على  نحو ما يخبرنا سفر يشوع عن منزل راحاب الزانية كما أثبتت الحفريات أن مدينة  أريحا أحرقت بما فيها "احرقوا المدينة بالنار مع كل ما بها إنما الفضة  والذهب وأنية النحاس والحديد جعلوها فى خزانة بيت الرب" (يش 24:6).
+  ونتيجة الحفريات أيضاً أنهم عثروا على أسماء بعض المدن الكنعانية المذكورة  فى سفر يشوع مثل لخيشة (يش 3:10)، بيت شمس (يش 10:15)، تعنك (يش 21:12).

+  جاء فى سفر الخروج "فبنوا لفرعون مدينتين مخازن فيثوم ورعمسيس" (خر 11:1).  وفى سنة 1884 وُجدت أطلال فيثوم مطمورة فى الأرض، وظهرت بقايا المخازن  العظيمة مصنوعة من لبن مخلوط بتبن.
+ بعد سبى بابل يقول الكتاب أن إرميا  النبى والبقية الباقية من بنى إسرائيل جاءوا إلى مصر إلى تحفنحيس (إر 43)  وقد اكتشف العالم بترى موقع مدينة تحفنحيس وهى مدينة حصينة على حدود مصر.
+  كما لا تزال أسماء مدن فلسطين بأسمائهم القديمة إلى هذا اليوم (غزة،  اشقلون، يافا، أشدود، جت، بيت حبرين، بئر سبع، أريحا، أورشليم، الناصرة،  بيت لحم...).

- سنة 1869م اكتشف د. كلاين فى أطلال مدينة ديبون (يش  17:13) الحجرالموآبى الذى وُجد محتوياً على 34 سطراً بالحروف الفينيقية  والتى تحكى حرب ميشع ملك موآب على يهورام ملك إسرائيل كما هو مذكور فى (2مل  6:3-27) وضد الأدوميين.
- ومن آثار أشور المؤيدة للكتاب مسلة شلمناصر  السوداء المحفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى وهى تصور هوشع ملك إسرائيل خاضعاً  أمام شلمناصر مقدماً له الجزية (2مل 3:17).. والمسلة تصور حملات ملك أشور  العظيم، منها ثلاثة ضد بنهدد والرابعة ضد حزائيل ملكى دمشق، وهذه كلها تتفق  مع رواية الكتاب المقدس.

+ أكتشف العالم يوتا مدينة نينوى بقصورها  الفاخرة بعد أن كانت مطمورة تحت الرمال حوالى ألفين سنة، كما أكتشفت صفائح  أشورية فى خرائب نينوى - وهى الآن فى المتحف البريطانى- مدون بها قصة  الخلق وكيفية سقوط آدم وحواء وقصة الطوفان وبرج بابل...
+ وجاءت مخطوطات  وادى قمران : فى صيف سنة 1947م كان راعى الأغنام / محمد الديب من قبيلة  التعميرة قد فقد أحد الماعز، بدأ يبحث عنها، فرأى فتحة كهف، فألقى حجراً  صغيراً، فسمع صوت رنين أوانى!! فى اليوم التالى أحضر صديق له ودخلا الكهف،  فوجد 7 جرار فى كل منها مخطوطات على الجلد.. فباعاها إلى خليل اسكندر جاهين  (كاندو الاسكافى).. اشتراها وأرسلها إلى دير مرقس السريانى بالقدس، اهتم  رئيس الدير بجميع المخطوطات.. وفى فبراير سنة 1948م أفضل رئيس الدير  بالجامعة الأمريكية للأبحاث الشرقية، ثم نقل المخطوطات إلى أمريكا لتخضع  لدراسة علمية دقيقة فوجدوا ضمن هذه المخطوطات مثلاً مخطوطة كاملة لسفر  إشعياء ترجع إلى سنة 125 ق.م، ومخطوطة أخرى غير كاملة لسفر إشعياء، ومخطوطة  لسفر حزقيال وأسفار أخرى...(حوالى 500 مخطوطة وجميع الأسفار التى وجدت،  وجدت مطابقة تماماً لما كتب فى الترجمة السبعينية. والمهم أن سفر إشعيا  بالذات يحوى أهم النبوات عن السيد المسيح وكلها تحققت تماماً فى العهد  الجديد.

ثانياً: العهد الجديد:
+ عثر الأثريون سنة 1870م على  تمثال (ارطاميس = ديانا) الوارد ذكره، مدينة أفسس (أع 23:19). وكذلك عثروا  على أطلال هيكل أرطاميس، كما عثروا على صيغة الهتاف الوارد فى (أع 28:19)  "عظيمة هى أرطاميس التى اللأفسسيين" منقوشة هناك.
+ وعن المظاهرة التى  حدثت فى أورشليم ضد بولس لأنه أدخل أممياً إلى الهيكل (أع 28:21)، كشفت  الحفريات عن كتابة باللغتين اليونانية واللاتينية تقول: (ممنوع دخول  الأجانب عبر هذا الحاجز المحيط بالهيكل وما يتبعه وكل من يُقبض عليه داخل  الحاجز سيكون مسئولاً عن موته شخصياً.
+ سنة 1960م عُثر على حجر فى قيصرية منقوش عليه اسم بيلاطس البنطى.
+  عثر الأثريون سنة 1888م على (بركة بيت حسدا) المذكورة فى (يو 2:5) فى شمال  شرق المدينة القديمة بالقرب من كنيسة القديسة حنة بأورشليم.

الآثار الخاصة بالسيد المسيح :
+  خشبة الصليب المقدسة : التى عثر عليها الملكة هيلانة فى القرن الرابع  الميلادى، والآن جزء منها فى روما وجزء فى القسطنطينية، والصليب طوله  480سم، والخشبة العرضية 250سم، ووزنه 90كجم، ويوجد أسفله درجة لسند  القدمين... ويوجد قطعة صغيرة فى مصر أحضرها (أ. مرقس، أ. أثناسيوس).
+ إكليل الشوك : وهو أكثر الآثار إكتمالاً ومحفوظ بكاتدرائية نوتردام دى بارى.
+  المسامير المقدسة : إحداها فى كنيسة الصليب فى روما، وتمتلك باريس قطعتين  من تلك المسامير.. واحد فى دير (سان دينيس)، والآخر فى دير (سان جرما دى  برية).
+ عنوان الصليب : ويوجد فى روما مقاسه 320مم × 210مم.
+ الأكفان المقدسة :
-  كذلك القصبة التى أعطيت للمسيح على أنها صولجان، والأسفنجة، الحربة، حجر  التحنيط الذى حنط فوقه يوسف الرامى جسد الرب يسوع، وعامود الجلد وعصابة  الرأس التى غطوا بها عينى الرب فى بيت قيافا.
- كما أكتشف فى مدينة  أكويلا من أعمال نابولى سنة 1280م على لوح يتضمن حكم بيلاطس البنطى على  السيد المسيح، وكذلك على صورة خطاب مرسل من يوليوس وإلى الجليل إلى المحفل  الرومانى فى روما وفيه وصف دقيق لشكل السيد المسيح.

+ النسخ الأثرية للكتاب :
1- النسخة الاخميمية : وترجع للقرن الثالث الميلادى، محفوظة فى لندن.
2-  النسخة الاسكندرانية : مكتوبة باليونانى، اكتشفت فى الإسكندرية، ونسخت بيد  سيدة مصرية اسمها (تكلا) سنة 325م. محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى.
3- النسخة الفاتيكانية : مكتوبة باليونانى بأمر الملك قسطنطين سنة 328م. محفوظة فى الفاتيكان.
4-  النسخة السينائية : اكتشفت فى دير سانت كاترين سنة 1844م أهداها تشندروف  مكتشفها إلى اسكندر إمبراطوراً روسيا. حفظت فى مكتبة تنجراد، وبعد قيام  الثورة الشيوعية أشترتها الحكومة البريطانية بـ 100.000 جنيه استرلينى.  محفوظة الآن بالمكتبة البريطانية (مكتوبة سنة 350م) وهناك النسخة  الإفرامية، بردية البهنسا ويكفى أن نعرف أن هناك حوالى 5300 مخطوطة كاملة  للعهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية وحوالى 24000 مخطوطة لأجزاء من العهد  الجديد. وكلها مطابقة لما فى أيدينا. 

جداول الكتاب المقدس : ويرجع تاريخ بعضها إلى القرن الثالث الميلادى، وكل جدول يحوى أسماء الأسفار وملخص كل سفر.. ومن هذه الجداول :
أ- جدول مورتورى.. ومحفوظ بميلان.
ب- جدول أوريجانوس.. ومحفوظ بلندن.
ج- جدول يوسابيوس.. ومحفوظ بلندن.
د- جدول لاودكية.. ومحفوظ بلندن.
ه‍- جدول سلاميس.. ومحفوظ بلندن.
و- جدول غريغوريوس.. ومحفوظ بلندن.
- هذه بعض الأمثلة على شهادة علم الآثار على صحة الكتاب وسلامته من التحريف.
- روح الله الذى أوحى الكتاب، هو حفظ الكتاب والله ساهر على كلمته.
- هذه بعض الأمثلة على شهادة علم الآثار على صحة الكتاب وسلامته من التحريف.
- روح الله الذى أوحى الكتاب، هو حفظ الكتاب والله ساهر على كلمته.

http://www.masi7i.net/index.pl/holy_bible-articles?wid=293&func=viewSubmission&sid=1702


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

عظة استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس - الجزء الأول





http://www.kenesty.com/share/view/8857/عظة-استحالة-تحريف-الكتاب-المقدس-الجزء-الأول/


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس

الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب

يتصور البعض أن هناك من يستطيع تحريف الكتاب المقدس ولكن هذا مستحيل لأسباب كثيرة منها :

1- وحدة الكتاب المقدس
لقد  اشترك فيه أكثر من أربعين كاتباً، وفى فترة زمنية تزيد عن 1600 سنة. فلقد  كتب موسى أسفاره حوالى سنة 1500 ق.م، وكتب يوحنا إنجيله حوالى سنة 100م.  ولقد تباينوا فى صفاتهم وظروفهم وأماكن إقامتهم وعصورهم: فمنهم الفلاسفة  مثل موسى وبولس، ومنهم البسطاء مثل عاموس جانى الجميز وداود الراعى وبطرس  الصياد، ومنهم قائد الجيش مثل يشوع وساقى الملك مثل نحميا، ورجل القصور مثل  أشعياء، ودانيال رئيس الوزراء وسليمان الحكيم.. منهم من كتب فى البرية  كموسى النبى، وفى الجب كأرميا، وفى المراعى كداود، وفى السجن كبولس.. لكن  الكتاب - رغم ذلك كله - يتمتع بوحدة عجيبة بين أسفاره كلها. موضوعه: (خلاص  الإنسان) يشرح لنا معاملات الله مع البشر، ثم فداءه لهم، ثم طريقة تحقيق  الفداء فى حياتنا اليومية "لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله  القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس"
(2بط 21:1). لذلك "كل الكتاب هو موحى  به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر، لكى  يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى 16:3،17).


2- نبوات
مما يؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس مُوحى به من الله أنه يحوى نبوات كثيرة بحذافيرها وهذه مجرد أمثلة :
أكثر من 300 ثلاثمائة نبوة عن السيد المسيح، كّتبت قبل مجيئه بمئات السنين، وتمت بدقة عجيبة.

نبوات عن سقوط مصر وهى فى أوج قوتها وقد تمت فى (حز 19).

نبوات عن سبى أشور وسبى بابل وردت فى أشعياء وأرميا.

نبوة  عن نصرة كورش - ملك فارس - على البابليين وعودة اليهود من سبيهم. وقد وردت  النبوة فى أشعياء، وقرأها كورش بعد انتصاره، وذهل منها فأطلق اليهود فعلا  وعادوا إلى أرضهم.

أنبأ الرب بخراب أورشليم بصورة مريرة وتمت النبوة بحذافيرها سنة 70م على يد تيطس القائد الرومانى.

أنبأ الرب باستشهاد بطرس الرسول وتم ذلك فعلاً سنة 68م على يد نيرون.


3- النسخ القديمة
توجد نسخ قديمة من الكتاب المقدس أكتشفها العلماء ووجدوها أنها تطابق ما بين أيدينا بدقة كاملة مثل :

النسخة الفاتيكانية : ترجع إلى أوائل القرن الرابع، ومحفوظة بالفاتيكان. كتبت فى مصر بأمر الملك قسطنطين.

النسخة  السينائية : ترجع إلى أواخر القرن الرابع، وعثر عليها العالم تشندروف فى  دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى الآن فى المتحف البريطانى.

النسخة  الإسكندرية : وترجع إلى القرن الخامس، وظلت فى حوزة باباوات الإسكندرية  حتى سنة 1638، حيث أهداها البابا كيرلس إلى شارل الأول ملك بريطانيا وهى  الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.

النسخة الأفرايمية : محفوظة بباريس، ومكتوبة على أوراق كانت تحمل ميامر لمار افرام السريانى.
هذا  بالإضافة إلى نسخة بيزى (قرن 6)، ونسخة واشنطن (قرن 5)، ومئات النسخ  الأخرى ومخطوطات البحر الميت، ومخطوطة تشستر بيتى التى ترجع إلى عام 250م  وهى من الورق البردى ومحفوظة فى دبلن بايرلندا.


4- شهادة الآثار والحفريات
مع  نشأة علم الحفريات وأبحاثه الجبارة فى القرن الماضى، تم إكتشاف معالم  كثيرة، عليها كتابات هامة ترجع إلى عصور الكتاب المختلفة. وبالمقارنة بين  هذه المعالم وكتاباتها المدفوعة منذ مئات السنين نجد تطابقاً كاملاً مع ما  لدينا من أسفار وهذه بعض الأمثلة :

إكتشاف بابل باللغة المسمارية تحكى نفس قصة الطوفان.

إكتشف العلماء أطلال مدينتى فيثوم ورعمسيس اللتين بناهما اليهود لفرعون، وقد وردتا فى (خر 11:1) ولم يعثر عليهما إلا سنة 1884م.

حجر موآب يحوى 34 سطرا تحكى قصة حرب ميشع ملك موآب مع يهورام ملك إسرائيل، وهو نفس ما ورد فى (2مل 6:3-27).

حجر  رشيد الذى كشف لنا سر اللغة المصرية القديمة حيث دون فيها المصريون  بالهيروغليفية والديموطيقية واليونانية أموراً تطابق ما ورد فى الكتاب  المقدس.

صخرة كردستان وعليها نقوش تحكى قصة داريوس ملك فارس (دا 5،6،9،21).

مسلة شلمناصر ملك أشور وفيها يبدو هوشع ملك إسرائيل خاضعاً يقدّم له الجزية، وهذا نفس ما ورد فى (2مل 3:17).

أطلال نينوى القديمة حيث قصور ملوك آشور وكتابات تطابق ما لدينا من معلومات.

أطلال أريحا، التى أحرقها يشوع وتبدو مبانيها محروقة بالنار كما ورد فى الكتاب.

كثير من الكتابات فى منطقة أور الكلدانيين تحوى معلومات عن إبراهيم تطابق ما لدينا وكانوا يسجلون ما يريدون على الحجارة.
صليب الرب يسوع، وقصة إكتشافه الجبارة وكذلك الأكفان التى دفٌن بها ووثيقة الحكم عليه.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى  قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم...  وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة  كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح  الله القدوس.

    2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر :  فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان  ولكل عصر.

    3- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد : فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.

    4- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى شموله وكماله : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى كتب  فى جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة الهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر  والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية  وهى خلاص الإنسان.

    5- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى انتشاره وتوزيعه :  إذ يفوق توزيعه أى كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى  عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة فى 2212 لغة ولهجة.

    6- الكتاب  المقدس فريد فى صموده وبقائه : لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من  إضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقى صامداً شامخاً على مر العصور.

    7-  الكتاب المقدس فى قوته وتأثيره : فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد  فى أى كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس  بقلب مخلص.


1- شهادة المخطوطات القديمة :

    أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم :
        لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 ق.م.
        بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثانى الميلادى.
        مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرن السادس حتى التاسع الميلادى.
        مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100ق.م. 
    أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد :
        المخطوطات البردية :
            مخطوطة جون رايلاند وترجع إلى 125م.
            مخطوطة بودمير وترجع إلى 150م.
            مخطوطة تشستر بيتى وترجع إلى 220م. 
        المخطوطات البوصية :
            النسخة السينائية وترجع إلى 340م. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.
            النسخة الفاتيكانية وترجع إلى 350م. وهى محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان.
            النسخة الاسكندرية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.
            النسخة الافرايمية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن فى المكتبة الوطنية بباريس. 
        هذه المخطوطات وآلاف المخطوطات الأخرى الموجودة لدينا الآن، والتى  حدد عمرها علماء محايدون، تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا  بأمانة ودقة تامة. 

2- شهادة الترجمات :

    ترجمات العهد القديم :
        الأرامية (500 ق.م)
        السبعينية (285 ق.م)
        السريانية (فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية). 
    ترجمات العهد الجديد :
        الترجمات اللاتينية : اللاتينية (ايطاليا) فى القرن الثانى الميلادى - الفولجاتا الشعبية فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.
        الترجمات السريانية : القديمة (القرن الثانى الميلادى) - البسيطة (150-200) - الفيلوكسينان (508م).
        الترجمات القبطية : الصعيدية (بدأها نبينوس 185م) - الأخميمية  والفيومية (الرابع والخامس الميلادى) - البحيرية (القرن الرابع الميلادى).
        ترجمات أخرى : مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها. 

    هذه الترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتى بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جداً قد  عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن  أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهى تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب  المقدس الذى بين أيدينا.

1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين :

     اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى  عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد  للآتى :

    أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى.
    أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية.
    أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب.
    أنها كثيرة جداً إذ يبلغ عدد الإقتباسات التى اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع  نيقية حوالى 32000 إقتباساً، فإذا أضفنا إليهم إقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية  وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف إقتباساً ولأمكن منها إستعادة العهد  الجديد أكثر من مرة فى أكثر من لغة. 

2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية :

     عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية  عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة  تماما للنصوص الكتابية التى بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أى  نص عندنا.


     عزيزى القارئ : نريد أولاً أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية :

    الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادى.
    الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته.
    الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً. 

وإليك بعضاً مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس :

    الكون ليس أزلياً (تك 1:1).
    كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1).
    إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10).
    ظهور الأعشاب أولاً ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1).
    ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1).
    خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2).
    إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40).
    إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26).
    إشارة إلى دورة المياه فى الطبيعة (جا 7:1).
    إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15).
    إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر فى الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12). 



خامساً: شهادة التاريخ والآثار

     شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات :

1- العهد القديم :

    إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2).
    يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7).
    عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار  اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما  جاء فى (تك 6).
    إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1).
    إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة،  وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14).
     إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما  وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة  أحرقت بالنار (يش 6).
    وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل حجر  موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات مدينة  صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس. 

2- العهد الجديد :

    تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس وإكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح  والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل  هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة.
    شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح.
    شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار.
    شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
    شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى.
    شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح.
    تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما.
    صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى. 

سادساً: شهادة إتمام النبوات

1- نبوات العهد القديم :

    نبوات عن السيد المسيح : هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.
    نبوات عن شعوب وملوك :
        نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27).
        نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن الـ 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16).
        نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً.
        نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.
        نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها.
        نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة.
        نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين.
        نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.
        نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام  مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة. 

2- نبوات العهد الجديد :

    تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)،  وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق  ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً.
    وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.
    وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44).
    وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك.
    وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً. 

سابعاً: شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد :

     وحدة العهد القديم والجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة  العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضاً  العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد  ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام  أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟

2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته :

    كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث.
    كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة.
    ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة.
    كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً.
    لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه.
    استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به.
    *

3- أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟

    هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ -  ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف  الكتاب المقدس؟
    هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها :
        من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
        متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
        أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
        لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
        أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟ 

عزيزى  القارئ : هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن  الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد  المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24). 


http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/bible/B5/B52.HTM


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 فبراير 2012)

Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا لكل من يتابع
لاتنسونى بصلواتكم
asmicheal



=


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2012)

للرفع  شكرا لمتابعتكم


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 مارس 2012)




----------



## ramzy1913 (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2012)

للرفع بناء على طلب


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


----------



## amgd beshara (2 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يحفظك موضوع و افي و شامل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أغسطس 2012)

الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الرب التى لا تزول


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 



=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (28 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 


=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع 

=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (2 ديسمبر 2014)

شخصيا asmicheal : لا اناقش عقيدة وما اقدمة من عقيدتى المسيحية موجه للمسيحيين مع فائق احترامى للكل


----------

